# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-19 - Эксплуатация, реестр, описание

## lindr

Решил создать отдельную тему, посвященную МиГ-19.

Для начала предлагаю для обсуждения свой список выпущенных МиГ-19, думаю мне удалось создать *более-менее* правдоподобный вариант списка. Будет три поста МиГ-19 и С, МиГ-19П и МиГ-19ПМ.

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

59210101		№21				СССР		
59210102		№21			25.01.55	СССР		первый серийный летный
59210103		№21			1955	СССР		
59210104	С	№21			1955	СССР		
59210105		№21			1955	СССР	105	СМ-20/1
59210106		№21			1955	СССР	14	СМ-30М
59210107		№21			1955	СССР	107	
59210108		№21			1955	СССР	108	СМ-2/М
59210109		№21			1955	СССР	109	
59210110		№21			1955	СССР	10	

59210201		№21			1955	СССР	201	эталон для серии
59210202		№21			1955	СССР	202	
59210203		№21			1955	СССР	203	
59210204		№21			1955	СССР	204	
59210205		№21			1955	СССР	205	
59210206		№21			1955	СССР	206	
59210207		№21			1955	СССР	207	
59210208		№21			1955	СССР	208	
59210209		№21			1955	СССР	209	
59210210		№21			1955	СССР	210	
59210211		№21			1955	СССР	211	фотопулемет СШ-45
59210212		№21			1955	СССР	212	
59210213		№21			1955	СССР	213	
59210214		№21			1955	СССР	214	
59210215		№21			1955	СССР	215	
59210216		№21			1955	СССР	216	
59210217		№21			1955	СССР	217	
59210218		№21			1955	СССР		
59210219		№21			1955	СССР		
59210220		№21			1955	СССР	

59210301		№21			1955	СССР	301	
59210302		№21			1955	СССР	302	
59210303		№21			1955	СССР	303	
59210304		№21			1955	СССР	304	
59210305		№21			1955	СССР	305	
59210306		№21			1955	СССР	306	
59210307		№21			1955	СССР	307	
59210308		№21			1955	СССР	308	
59210309		№21			1955	СССР	309	
59210310		№21			1955	СССР	310	
59210311		№21			1955	СССР	311	
59210312		№21			1955	СССР	312	
59210313		№21			1955	СССР	313	
59210314		№21			1955	СССР	314	
59210315		№21			1955	СССР	315	
59210316		№21			1955	СССР	316	СМ-10/1
59210317		№21			1955	СССР		
59210318		№21			1955	СССР		
59210319		№21			1955	СССР		
59210320		№21			1955	СССР		

59210401		№21			1955	СССР	401	СМ-30/2
59210402		№21			1955	СССР	402	
59210403		№21			1955	СССР	403	
59210404		№21			1955	СССР	404	
59210405		№21			1955	СССР	405	
59210406		№21			1955	СССР	406	СМ-2Б,2В
59210407		№21			1955	СССР	407	
59210408		№21			1955	СССР	408	
59210409		№21			1955	СССР	409	
59210410		№21			1955	СССР	410	
59210411		№21			1955	СССР	411	
59210412		№21			1955	СССР	412	
59210413		№21			1955	СССР	413	
59210414		№21			1955	СССР	414	
59210415		№21			1955	СССР	415	СМ-10/2
59210416		№21			1955	СССР	416	СМ-10/1
59210417		№21			1955	СССР	417	
59210418		№21			1955	СССР	418	
59210419		№21			1955	СССР	419	
59210420		№21			1955	СССР	420	СМ-2/А
59210421		№21			1955	СССР	421	Испытание гидросистемы 1955
59210422		№21			1955	СССР	422	
59210423		№21			1955	СССР	423	
59210424		№21			1955	СССР	424	
59210425		№21			1955	СССР	425	СМ-20/2
59210426		№21			1955	СССР	426	
59210427		№21			1955	СССР	427	
59210428		№21			1955	СССР	428	
59210429		№21			1955	СССР	429	
59210430		№21			1955	СССР	430	
59210431		№21			1955	СССР	431	ПУ три НР-30
59210432		№21			1955	СССР	432	
59210433		№21			1955	СССР	433	
59210434		№21			1955	СССР	434	
59210435		№21			1955	СССР	435	
59210436		№21			1955	СССР	436	
59210437		№21			1955	СССР	437	
59210438		№21			1955	СССР	438	
59210439		№21			1955	СССР	439	
59210440		№21			1955	СССР	440	СМ-9/3 Эталон для серии
59210441		№21			1955	СССР		
59210442		№21			1955	СССР		
59210443		№21			1955	СССР		
59210444		№21			1955	СССР		ПУ три НР-30
59210445		№21			1955	СССР		
59210446		№21			1955	СССР		
59210447		№21			1955	СССР		
59210448		№21			1955	СССР		
59210449		№21			1955	СССР		потерян 18.08.55
59210450		№21			1955	СССР	

59210501		№21			1955	СССР	501	
59210502		№21			1955	СССР	502	
59210503		№21			1955	СССР	503	
59210504		№21			1955	СССР	504	
59210505		№21			1955	СССР	505	
59210506		№21			1955	СССР	506	
59210507		№21			1955	СССР	507	
59210508		№21			1955	СССР	508	
59210509		№21			1955	СССР	509	
59210510		№21			1955	СССР	510	
59210511		№21			1955	СССР	511	
59210512		№21			1955	СССР	512	
59210513		№21			1955	СССР	513	
59210514		№21			1955	СССР	514	
59210515		№21			1955	СССР	515	
59210516		№21			1955	СССР	516	
59210517		№21			1955	СССР	517	
59210518		№21			1955	СССР	518	
59210519		№21			1955	СССР	519	
59210520		№21			1955	СССР	520	
59210521		№21			1955	СССР	521	
59210522		№21			1955	СССР	522	
59210523		№21			1955	СССР	523	
59210524		№21			1955	СССР	524	
59210525		№21			1955	СССР	525	
59210526		№21			1955	СССР	526	
59210527		№21			1955	СССР	527	
59210528		№21			1955	СССР	528	
59210529		№21			1955	СССР	529	
59210530		№21			1955	СССР	530	
59210531		№21			1955	СССР	531	
59210532		№21			1955	СССР	532	
59210533		№21			1955	СССР	533	
59210534		№21			1955	СССР	534	
59210535		№21			1955	СССР	535	
59210536		№21			1955	СССР	536	
59210537		№21			1955	СССР	537	
59210538		№21			1955	СССР	538	
59210539		№21			1955	СССР	539	
59210540		№21			1956	СССР	540	
59210541		№21			1956	СССР	541	
59210542		№21			1956	СССР	542	
59210543		№21			1956	СССР	543	
59210544		№21			1956	СССР	544	
59210545		№21			1956	СССР	545	
59210546		№21			1956	СССР	546	
59210547		№21			1956	СССР	547	
59210548		№21			1956	СССР	548	
59210549		№21			1956	СССР	549	СМ-2/1, испытания К-6
59210550		№21			1956	СССР

59210601		№21			1956	СССР	601	фотопулемет АКС-3М
59210602		№21			1956	СССР	602	
59210603		№21			1956	СССР	603	
59210604		№21			1956	СССР	604	
59210605		№21			1956	СССР	605	
59210606		№21			1956	СССР	606	
59210607		№21			1956	СССР	607	
59210608		№21			1956	СССР	608	
59210609		№21			1956	СССР	609	
59210610		№21			1956	СССР	610	
59210611		№21			1956	СССР	611	
59210612		№21			1956	СССР	612	
59210613		№21			1956	СССР	613	
59210614		№21			1956	СССР	614	
59210615		№21			1956	СССР	615	
59210616		№21			1956	СССР	616	
59210617		№21			1956	СССР	617	
59210618		№21			1956	СССР	618	
59210619		№21			1956	СССР	619	
59210620		№21			1956	СССР	620	
59210621		№21			1956	СССР	621	
59210622		№21			1956	СССР	622	
59210623		№21			1956	СССР	623	
59210624		№21			1956	СССР	624	
59210625		№21			1956	СССР	625	
59210626		№21			1956	СССР	626	
59210627		№21			1956	СССР	627	
59210628		№21			1956	СССР	628	
59210629		№21			1956	СССР	629	
59210630		№21			1956	СССР	630	
59210631		№21			1956	СССР	631	
59210632		№21			1956	СССР	632	
59210633		№21			1956	СССР	633	
59210634	СВ	№21			1956	СССР	634	СМ-9В
59210635		№21			1956	СССР	635	
59210636		№21			1956	СССР	636	
59210637		№21			1956	СССР	637	
59210638		№21			1956	СССР	638	
59210639		№21			1956	СССР	639	
59210640		№21			1956	СССР	640	
59210641		№21			1956	СССР	641	
59210642		№21			1956	СССР	642	
59210643		№21			1956	СССР	643	Украина, Запопорожье, Плодородное бн 01
59210644	СВ	№21			1956	СССР	644	СМ-9В

61210101	С	№21			1956	СССР	01	СМ-9/3-В, МиГ-19СВК
61210102	С	№21			1956	СССР		испытание ПУ 1956
61210103	С	№21			1956	СССР

61210201	С	№21			1956	СССР		
61210202	С	№21			1956	СССР		
61210203	С	№21			1956	СССР

61210301	С	№21				СССР		
61210302	С	№21				СССР		
61210303	С	№21				СССР		
61210304	С	№21				СССР		
61210305	С	№21				СССР		
61210306	С	№21				СССР		
61210307	С	№21				СССР		
61210308	С	№21				СССР		
61210309	С	№21				СССР		
61210310	С	№21				СССР		СМ-50
61210311	С	№21				СССР		
61210312	С	№21				СССР		
61210313	С	№21				СССР		
61210314	С	№21				СССР		
61210315	С	№21				СССР		
61210316	С	№21				СССР		СМ-50
61210317	С	№21				СССР		
61210318	С	№21				СССР		
61210319	С	№21				СССР		СМ-50
61210320	С	№21				СССР		СМ-50

61210401	С	№21				СССР		СМ-50
61210402	С	№21				СССР		СМ-50
61210403	С	№21				СССР		
61210404	С	№21				СССР		СМ-12/1
61210405	С	№21				СССР		
61210406	С	№21				СССР		
61210407	С	№21				СССР		
61210408	С	№21				СССР		СМ-12/2
61210409	С	№21				СССР		
61210410	С	№21				СССР		
61210411	С	№21				СССР		
61210412	С	№21				СССР		
61210413	С	№21				СССР		
61210414	С	№21				СССР		
61210415	С	№21				СССР		
61210416	С	№21				СССР		
61210417	С	№21				СССР		
61210418	С	№21			1957	СССР	418	СМ-К/1
61210419	С	№21			1957	СССР	419	СМ-К/2

0115301	С	№153	01	01		СССР		потерян 12.55

0215310	С	№153	02	10		СССР		потерян 19.12.55
0215314	С	№153	02	14		СССР		фото

0315334	C	№153	03	34		СССР		СМ-12/4

0615337	СВ	№153	06	37		СССР	171	Ходынка
0615386	С	№153	06	86		Болгария	01

0715318	С	№153	07	18		СССР		НИИ ВВС
0715366	СВ	№153	07	66		СССР	30

0815356	С	№153	08	56		ЧССР	0856	
0815357	С	№153	08	57		Болгария	857	Шумен
0815358	С	№153	08	58		Болгария	858	
0815359	С	№153	08	59	1957	ЧССР	0859	
0815360	С	№153	08	60	1957	Болгария	60	
0815363	С	№153	08	63	1957	Болгария	63	
0815368	С	№153	08	68	1957	ЧССР	0868	
0815369	С	№153	08	69	1957	ЧССР	0869	11.SLP
0815370	С	№153	08	70	1957	ЧССР	0870	11.SLP
0815371	С	№153	08	71	1957	Болгария	71	
0815372	С	№153	08	72	1957	ЧССР	0872	
0815376	С	№153	08	76	1957	ЧССР	0876	
0815379	С	№153	08	79	1957	ЧССР	0879	
0815381	С	№153	08	81	1957	ЧССР	0881	
0815382	С	№153	08	82	1957	Болгария	882	Пловдив
0815383	С	№153	08	83	1957	ЧССР	0883	
0815386	C	№153	08	86	1957	Болгария	886	19.ИАП
0815389	С	№153	08	89	1957	ЧССР	0889	
0815391	С	№153	08	91	1957	Болгария	91	
0815394	С	№153	08	94	1957	Болгария	894	
0815396	С	№153	08	96	1957	Болгария	96	Граф Игнатьево
0815399	C	№153	08	99	1957	Болгария	899	

0915302	C	№153	09	02	1957	Болгария	902	
0915331	С	№153	09	31	1957	СССР		СМ-12/3
0915334	С	№153	09	34	1957	СССР		СМ-12/4
0915372	С	№153	09	72	1957	Египет	0138	США

1015304	C	№153	10	04	1957	Болгария	004	фото
1015305	C	№153	10	05	1957	Болгария	005	фото
1015306	С	№153	10	06	1957	ЧССР	1006	образец для S-105
1015309	С	№153	10	09	1957	Болгария	009	Свиленград
1015310	C	№153	10	10	1957	Болгария	10	фото
1015311	C	№153	10	11	1957	Болгария	11	фото
1015316	С	№153	10	16	1957	Болгария	16	
1015318	C	№153	10	18	1957	Болгария	018	фото
1015319	C	№153	10	19	1957	Болгария	019	фото
1015320	С	№153	10	20	1957	Болгария	20	
1015321	C	№153	10	21	1957	Болгария	021	фото
1015323	C	№153	10	23	1957	Болгария	23	фото
1015324	C	№153	10	24	1957	Болгария	24	фото
1015325	С	№153	10	25	1957	Болгария	025	Бухово
1015327	C	№153	10	27	1957	Болгария	27	фото
1015329	C	№153	10	29	1957	Болгария	29	фото
1015330	С	№153	10	30	1957	Болгария	030	19.ИАП Крумово
1015333	C	№153	10	33	1957	Болгария	33	фото
1015337	C	№153	10	37	1957	Болгария	37	фото
1015345	C	№153	10	45	1957	Болгария	45	фото
1015393	C	№153	10	93	1957	Ирак	1093	9sq

1115337	С	№153	11	37		СССР		СМ-9/9 носитель 244Н
1115361	С	№153	11	61		СССР		Ходынка

1215322	С	№153	12	22	1959	ГДР	761	JG 3
1215323	С	№153	12	23	1959	ГДР	358	JG 3
1215324	С	№153	12	24	1959	ГДР	844	JG 3 потерян 09.08.68
1215325	С	№153	12	25	1959	ГДР	495	JG 3 потерян 07.02.68
1215326	С	№153	12	26	1959	ГДР	872	JG 3 потерян 17.08.68
1215327	С	№153	12	27	1959	ГДР	602	JG 3
1215328	С	№153	12	28	1959	ГДР	464	JG 3
1215329	С	№153	12	29	1959	ГДР	930	JG 3 потерян 27.04.62
1215330	С	№153	12	30	1959	ГДР	680	JG 3
1215331	С	№153	12	31	1959	ГДР	567	JG 3
1215332	С	№153	12	32	1959	ГДР	975	JG 3
1215333	С	№153	12	33	1959	ГДР	287	JG 3

1315302	C	№153	13	02		Албания	3-02	Regt 4020
1315303	C	№153	13	03		Албания	3-03	Regt 4020
1315304	C	№153	13	04		Албания	3-04	Regt 4020
1315307	C	№153	13	07		Албания	3-04	Regt 4020 потом 001


??153??	С	№153				Болгария	04	19.ИАП бн 681 Граф Игнатьево

	C	№153				Египет	2684	
	C	№153				Египет	3571	
	C	№153				Индонезия	F1901	SkU.12
	C	№153				Индонезия	F1902	SkU.12
	C	№153				Индонезия	F1903	SkU.12
	C	№153				Индонезия	F1904	SkU.12
	C	№153				Индонезия	F1905	SkU.12
	C	№153				Индонезия	F1906	SkU.12
	C	№153				Индонезия	F1907	SkU.12
	C	№153				Индонезия	F1908	SkU.12
	C	№153				Индонезия	F1909	SkU.12
	C	№153				Индонезия	F1910	SkU.12
	C	№153				Ирак	610	

850001	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0001	4.SLP
850002	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0002	
850003	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0003	
850004	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0004	
850005	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0005	потерян 22.04.59
850006	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0006	
850007	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0007	4.SLP
850008	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0008	
850009	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0009	4.SLP
850010	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0010	4.SLP
850011	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0011	
850012	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0012	МиГ-19FR
850013	С	Aero			1958	ЧССР	0013

950102	С	Aero			1959	ЧССР	0102	4.SLP
950103	С	Aero			1959	ЧССР	0103	
950104	С	Aero			1959	ЧССР	0104	
950105	С	Aero			1959	ЧССР	0105	
950106	С	Aero			1959	ЧССР	0106

050201	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0201	
050202	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0202	
050203	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0203	
050204	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0204	5.SLP
050205	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0205	
050206	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0206	4.SLP
050207	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0207	
050208	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0208	
050209	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0209	4.SLP
050210	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0210	
050211	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0211	
050212	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0212	
050213	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0213	
050214	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0214	5.SLP
050215	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0215	
050216	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0216	
050217	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0217	
050218	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0218	
050219	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0219	5.SLP
050220	С	Aero			1960	ЧССР	0220

150301	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0301	5.SLP
150302	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0302	5.SLP
150303	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0303	
150304	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0304	5.SLP
150305	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0305	
150306	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0306	5.SLP
150307	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0307	
150308	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0308	5.SLP
150309	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0309	
150310	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0310	5.SLP
150311	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0311	5.SLP
150312	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0312	5.SLP
150313	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0313	5.SLP
150314	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0314	5.SLP
150315	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0315	5.SLP потерян 02.06.69
150316	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0316	5.SLP
150317	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0317	
150318	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0318	5.SLP
150319	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0319	
150320	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0320	5.SLP

150401	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0401	5.SLP
150402	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0402	4.SLP
150403	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0403	
150404	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0404	5.SLP
150405	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0405	4.SLP
150406	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0406	4.SLP
150407	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0407	4.SLP
150408	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0408	4.SLP
150409	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0409	4.SLP
150410	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0410	4.SLP
150411	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0411	5.SLP
150412	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0412	5.SLP
150413	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0413	
150414	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0414	
150415	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0415	5.SLP
150416	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0416	
150417	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0417	
150418	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0418	
150419	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0419	
150420	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0420	5.SLP
150421	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0421	
150422	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0422	5.SLP
150423	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0423	
150424	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0424	
150425	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0425	
150426	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0426	5.SLP
150427	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0427	5.SLP
150428	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0428	5.SLP
150429	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0429	
150430	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0430	5.SLP

150501	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0501	5.SLP
150502	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0502	
150503	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0503	5.SLP
150504	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0504	5.SLP
150505	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0505	5.SLP
150506	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0506	5.SLP потерян 04.06.71
150507	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0507	5.SLP
150508	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0508	5.SLP
150509	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0509	5.SLP
150510	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0510	5.SLP
150511	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0511	5.SLP
150512	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0512	5.SLP
150513	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0513	5.SLP
150514	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0514	5.SLP
150515	С	Aero			1961	ЧССР	0515	5.SLP

0001	103	SAC	00	01	17.12.58	КНР	0001	первый серийный МиГ-19П Сяотанчан	

07-0108	103	SAC	01	08	1959	КНР	16818	мишень									
E-0301	103	SAC	03	01	1959	КНР	0001	Циндао	

0001	103	GAF	00	01	28.09.58	КНР	0001	первый серийный МиГ-19П	

0001	102	SAC	00	01	30.09.59	КНР	0001	первый серийный									
0307	102	SAC	03	07	1959	КНР	5619	Сяотанчан		

0001	105	GAF	00	01	03.59	КНР	0001	первый серийный МиГ-19ПМ		

0035	J-6II	SAC	00	35	25.03.69	КНР	40404	Сяотанчан		

6-0101	J-6	SAC	01	01	09.63	КНР	2207	Сяотанчан первый серийный МиГ-19									
0114	J-6III	SAC	01	14		КНР	2996										
0172	J-6	SAC	01	72		КНР	0172	фото									
0177	J-6	SAC	01	77		КНР	0177	фото		

0201	J-6III	SAC	02	01		КНР	30690										
6-0216	J-6	SAC	02	16		КНР		Сиань									
6-0218	J-6	SAC	02	18		КНР		Сиань	

6-0307	J-6	SAC	03	07		КНР	5619	Сяотанчан	

6-0606	J-6	SAC	06	06		КНР	60549		

47-0907	F-6	SAC	09	07		Пакистан	907										
47-0911	F-6	SAC	09	17		Пакистан	911	Бангладеш 911									
47-0917	F-6	SAC	09	17		Пакистан	917	

47-1003	F-6	SAC	10	03		Пакистан	003	Карачи									
47-1005	F-6	SAC	10	05		Пакистан	005										
47-1015	F-6	SAC	10	15		Пакистан	015		

47-1108	F-6	SAC	11	08		Пакистан	108										
47-1120	F-6	SAC	11	20		Пакистан	120										
47-1121	F-6	SAC	11	21		Пакистан	121		

47-1302	F-6	SAC	13	02		Албания	3-02	Regt 4020									
47-1303	F-6	SAC	13	03		Албания	3-03	Regt 4020									
47-1304	F-6	SAC	13	04		Албания	3-04	Regt 4020									
47-1307	F-6	SAC	13	07		Албания	3-07	Regt 4020 потом 001									
47-1312	F-6	SAC	13	12		Албания	3-12	Regt 4020									
47-1315	F-6	SAC	13	15		Албания	3-15	Regt 4020		

47-1423	F-6	SAC	14	23		Пакистан	423										
47-1428	F-6	SAC	14	28		Пакистан	428										
47-1437	F-6	SAC	14	37		Пакистан	437		

47-1504	F-6	SAC	15	04		Пакистан	504	Саргода									
47-1505	F-6	SAC	15	05		Пакистан	505	15sq, 19sq									
47-1506	F-6	SAC	15	06		Пакистан	506										
47-1508	F-6	SAC	15	08		Пакистан	508	23sq потерян 08.12.71									
47-1520	F-6	SAC	15	20		Пакистан	520										
47-1531	F-6	SAC	15	31		Пакистан	531										
47-1535	F-6	SAC	15	35		Пакистан	535			

47-1601	F-6	SAC	16	01		Пакистан	601										
47-1602	F-6	SAC	16	02		Пакистан	602										
47-1604	F-6	SAC	16	04		Пакистан	604										
47-1605	F-6	SAC	16	05		Пакистан	605										
47-1606	F-6	SAC	16	06		Пакистан	606	23sq Карачи									
47-1607	F-6	SAC	16	07		Пакистан	607										
47-1610	F-6	SAC	16	10		Пакистан	610	Лахор									
47-1612	F-6	SAC	16	12		Пакистан	612										
47-1613	F-6	SAC	16	13		Пакистан	613	Саргода									
47-1617	F-6	SAC	16	17		Пакистан	617	19sq									
47-1618	F-6	SAC	16	18		Пакистан	618										
47-1619	F-6	SAC	16	19		Пакистан	619										
47-1623	F-6	SAC	16	23		Пакистан	623	Куетта									
47-1624	F-6	SAC	16	24		Пакистан	624	Карачи									
47-1628	F-6	SAC	16	28		Пакистан	628		

47-1703	F-6	SAC	17	03		Пакистан	703	23sq сбит 12.12.71									
47-1704	F-6	SAC	17	04		Пакистан	704										
47-1710	F-6	SAC	17	10		Пакистан	710	25sq									
47-1711	F-6	SAC	17	11		Пакистан	711										
47-1723	F-6	SAC	17	23		Пакистан	723			

47-1817	F-6	SAC	18	17		Пакистан	817	15sq									
47-1821	F-6	SAC	18	21		Пакистан	821										
47-1823	F-6	SAC	18	23		Пакистан	823										
47-1825	F-6	SAC	18	25		Пакистан	825	11sq									
47-1827	F-6	SAC	18	27		Пакистан	827				

47-1901	F-6	SAC	19	01		Пакистан	901	Бангладеш 1901 25sq									
47-1904	F-6	SAC	19	04		Пакистан	904										
47-1907	F-6	SAC	19	07		Пакистан	907										
47-1910	F-6	SAC	19	10		Пакистан	910	Джелум									
47-1911	F-6	SAC	19	11		Пакистан	911	19sq									
47-1912	F-6	SAC	19	12		Пакистан	912										
47-1914	F-6	SAC	19	14		Пакистан	914										
47-1917	F-6	SAC	19	17		Пакистан	917										
47-1918	F-6	SAC	19	18		Пакистан	918	15sq Рисалпур		

47-2130	F-6	SAC	21	30		КНДР	2130										
47-2139	F-6	SAC	21	39		КНДР	239			

2210	F-6	SAC	22	10		КНР	059										
47-2212	F-6	SAC	22	12		Пакистан	212			

6-2803	J-6	SAC	28	03		КНР	81072			

3031	J-6II	SAC	30	31		КНР	40403	Сяотанчан									
47-3112	F-6	SAC	31	12		Албания	8-46			

47-3216	F-6	SAC	32	16		КНДР	316										
47-3220	F-6	SAC	32	20		КНДР	3220										
47-3239	F-6	SAC	32	39		КНДР	339			

47-3302	F-6	SAC	33	02		Албания	3-32										
47-3303	F-6	SAC	33	03		Албания	4-53										
47-3304	F-6	SAC	33	04		Албания	3-34										
47-3306	F-6	SAC	33	06		Албания	3-36										
47-3307	F-6	SAC	33	07		Албания	3-39										
47-3308	F-6	SAC	33	08		Албания	4-08										
47-3333	F-6	SAC	33	33		Албания	4-33										
47-3334	F-6	SAC	33	34		Албания	4-34										
47-3335	F-6	SAC	33	35		Албания	4-35										
47-3339	F-6	SAC	33	39		Албания	4-39										
47-3340	F-6	SAC	33	40		Албания	3-40		

47-3402	F-6	SAC	34	02		Албания	4-02										
47-3404	F-6	SAC	34	04		Албания	3-44										
47-3405	F-6	SAC	34	05		Албания	8-45										
47-3408	F-6	SAC	34	08		Албания	4-38										
47-3409	F-6	SAC	34	09		Албания	8-49			

3504	JJ-6A	SAC	35	04		КНР	30091	Сяотанчан	

47-3806	F-6	SAC	38	06		Пакистан	806										
47-3811	F-6	SAC	38	11		Пакистан	811										
47-3812	F-6	SAC	38	12		Пакистан	818	15sq		

47-3917	F-6	SAC	39	17		Пакистан	917	Бангладеш 917		

47-4033	F-6	SAC	40	33		Албания	4-43										
47-4034	F-6	SAC	40	34		Албания	4-44										
47-4035	F-6	SAC	40	35		Албания	4-45										
47-4036	F-6	SAC	40	36		Албания	4-36										
47-4037	F-6	SAC	40	37		Албания	4-47										
47-4038	F-6	SAC	40	38		Албания	4-03										
47-4039	F-6	SAC	40	39		Албания	4-49		

47-4104	F-6	SAC	41	04		Албания	4-41										
47-4105	F-6	SAC	41	05		Албания	4-15										
47-4107	F-6	SAC	41	07		Пакистан	107										
47-4108	F-6	SAC	41	08		Пакистан	108	25sq сбит 17.12.71									
47-4109	F-6	SAC	41	09		Пакистан	109	Кохат									
47-4110	F-6	SAC	41	10		Пакистан	110	11sq сбит 07.12.71									
47-4111	F-6	SAC	41	11		Пакистан	111	25sq									
47-4114	F-6	SAC	41	14		Пакистан	114										
47-4117	F-6	SAC	41	17		Пакистан	117										
47-4120	F-6	SAC	41	20		Пакистан	120	Карачи									
47-4123	F-6	SAC	41	23		Пакистан	123	Турция Анкара									
47-4125	F-6	SAC	41	25		Пакистан	125										
47-4126	F-6	SAC	41	26		Пакистан	126	25sq		

47-4226	F-6	SAC	42	26		Албания	4-22										
47-4233	F-6	SAC	42	33		Албания	4-42			

Н6-4702	J-6IV	SAC	47	02	24.09.70	КНР	20158										
6-4740	J-6III	SAC	47	40	1970	КНР	11323	

6-4947	J-6III	SAC	49	47	1970	КНР	51209		

6-5025	J-6III	SAC	50	25	1970	КНР	51208			

47-5207	F-6	SAC	52	07	1970	КНДР	207	Юж. Корея									
47-5209	F-6	SAC	52	09	1970	КНДР	529		

47-5350	F-6	SAC	53	50	1970	Пакистан	530										
47-5356	F-6	SAC	53	56	1970	Пакистан	536										
47-5359	F-6	SAC	53	59	1970	Пакистан	559										
47-5360	F-6	SAC	53	60	1970	Пакистан	560		

47-5519	F-6	SAC	55	19	1970	Пакистан	519										
47-5540	F-6	SAC	55	49	1970	Пакистан	540	15sq Окара									
47-5548	F-6	SAC	55	48	1970	Пакистан	548	19sq, 15sq									
47-5551	F-6	SAC	55	51	1970	Пакистан	551	

47-5610	F-6	SAC	56	10	1970	Пакистан	610										
6-5614	J-6	SAC	56	14	1970	КНР	20708										
47-5618	F-6	SAC	56	18	1970	Пакистан	618										
5655	J-6С	SAC	56	55	1970	КНР	30733	

46-5834	JZ-6	SAC	58	34	1970	КНР	3171	Тайвань		

46-5905	JZ-6	SAC	59	05	1970	КНР	51312	

47-6015	F-6	SAC	60	15	1970	Пакистан	015		

6-6631	J-6II	SAC	66	31	1970	КНР			

48-6705	JJ-6	SAC	67	05	06.11.70	КНР	09	прототип	

47-7103	F-6C	SAC	71	03		Пакистан	7103										
47-7104	F-6C	SAC	71	04		Пакистан	7104	Бангладеш 7104 25sq									
47-7108	F-6C	SAC	71	08		Пакистан	108										
47-7109	F-6C	SAC	71	09		Пакистан	109										
47-7110	F-6C	SAC	71	10		Пакистан	7110	23sq Италия Римини									
47-7111	F-6C	SAC	71	10		Пакистан	7111										
47-7112	F-6C	SAC	71	12		Пакистан	7112										
47-7113	F-6C	SAC	71	13		Пакистан	7113										
47-7114	F-6C	SAC	71	14		Албания	3-74										
47-7115	F-6C	SAC	71	15		Албания	3-75										
47-7116	F-6C	SAC	71	16		Албания	4-06										
47-7117	F-6C	SAC	71	17		Албания	3-77										
47-7119	F-6C	SAC	71	19		Албания	4-19										
47-7120	F-6C	SAC	71	20		Албания	8-20										
47-7121	F-6C	SAC	71	21		Албания	8-21										
47-7122	F-6C	SAC	71	22		Албания	8-22										
47-7123	F-6C	SAC	71	23		Албания	8-23										
47-7124	F-6C	SAC	71	24		Албания	8-24										
47-7125	F-6C	SAC	71	25		Албания	8-25										
47-7126	F-6C	SAC	71	26		Албания	8-26										
47-7127	F-6C	SAC	71	27		Албания	8-27										
47-7128	F-6C	SAC	71	28		Албания	3-78		

47-7618	F-6C	SAC	76	18		Пакистан	618	23sq потерян 1971									
47-7622	F-6C	SAC	76	22		Пакистан	622	Бангладеш 622									
47-7623	F-6C	SAC	76	23		Пакистан	623										
47-7624	F-6C	SAC	76	24		Пакистан	624										
47-7625	F-6C	SAC	76	25		Пакистан	625	15sq Бхавалпур									
47-7626	F-6C	SAC	76	26		Пакистан	626										
47-7628	F-6C	SAC	76	28		Пакистан	628	Бангладеш 628									
47-7629	F-6C	SAC	76	29		Пакистан	629	Бангладеш 629									
47-7630	F-6C	SAC	76	30		Пакистан	630										
47-7631	F-6C	SAC	76	31		Пакистан	631	23sq									
47-7635	F-6C	SAC	76	35		Пакистан	635	23sq, 19sq									
47-7636	F-6C	SAC	76	36		Пакистан	636	19sq									
47-7637	F-6C	SAC	76	37		Пакистан	637										
47-7638	F-6C	SAC	76	38		Пакистан	638										
47-7639	F-6C	SAC	76	39		Пакистан	639										
47-7640	F-6C	SAC	76	40		Пакистан	640		

47-7701	F-6C	SAC	77	01		Пакистан	701										
47-7702	F-6C	SAC	77	02		Пакистан	702										
47-7703	F-6C	SAC	77	03		Пакистан	703										
47-7704	F-6C	SAC	77	04		Пакистан	704										
47-7706	F-6C	SAC	77	06		Пакистан	706										
47-7707	F-6C	SAC	77	07		Пакистан	707	Файсалабад									
47-7708	F-6C	SAC	77	08		Пакистан	708										
47-7710	F-6C	SAC	77	10		Пакистан	710										
47-7711	F-6C	SAC	77	11		Пакистан	711										
47-7712	F-6C	SAC	77	12		Пакистан	712										
47-7713	F-6C	SAC	77	13		Пакистан	713										
47-7714	F-6C	SAC	77	14		Пакистан	714										
47-7715	F-6C	SAC	77	15		Пакистан	715										
47-7716	F-6C	SAC	77	16		Пакистан	716										
47-7718	F-6C	SAC	77	18		Пакистан	718										
47-7719	F-6C	SAC	77	19		Пакистан	720										
47-7720	F-6C	SAC	77	20		Пакистан	719										
47-7721	F-6	SAC	77	21		Пакистан	721										
47-7722	F-6C	SAC	77	22		Пакистан	722										
47-7723	F-6C	SAC	77	23		Пакистан	723	Красные драконы									
47-7724	F-6C	SAC	77	24		Пакистан	724	23sq									
47-7726	F-6C	SAC	77	26		Пакистан	726										
47-7728	F-6C	SAC	77	28		Пакистан	728										
47-7730	F-6C	SAC	77	30		Пакистан	730			

7810	JJ-6	SAC	78	10		КНР	56002										
47-7836	F-6C	SAC	78	36		Пакистан	836										
47-7839	F-6C	SAC	78	39		Пакистан	839	23sq									
47-7840	F-6C	SAC	78	40		Пакистан	840		

47-7901	F-6C	SAC	79	01		Албания	8-71										
47-7902	F-6C	SAC	79	02		Албания	8-02										
47-7903	F-6C	SAC	79	03		Албания	8-03										
47-7904	F-6C	SAC	79	04		Албания	8-04										
47-7906	F-6C	SAC	79	06		Албания	8-79										
47-7907	F-6C	SAC	79	07		Албания	8-07										
47-7908	F-6C	SAC	79	08		Албания	8-18										
47-7909	F-6C	SAC	79	09		Албания	8-19										
47-7911	F-6C	SAC	79	11		Албания	8-01										
47-7912	F-6C	SAC	79	12		Албания	3-72										
47-7913	F-6C	SAC	79	13		Албания	8-13										
47-7915	F-6C	SAC	79	15		Албания	8-75										
47-7916	F-6C	SAC	79	16		Албания	8-76				

48-8008	JJ-6	SAC	80	08		КНР	41483	Сяотанчан	

48-8219	JJ-6	SAC	82	12		КНР	116				

47-8622	F-6C	SAC	86	22		Пакистан	622	Бангладеш									
47-8623	F-6C	SAC	86	23		Пакистан	623										
47-8629	F-6C	SAC	86	29		Пакистан	629	Бангладеш									
47-8632	F-6C	SAC	86	32		Пакистан	632				

8737	J-6	SAC	87	37		КНР		фото				

47-8806	F-6C	SAC	88	06		КНДР	886										
47-8837	F-6C	SAC	88	37	1977	Кампучия	30-950	Камбоджа		

47-8909	F-6C	SAC	89	09	1978	Пакистан	909										
47-8910	F-6C	SAC	89	10	1978	Пакистан	910	19sq									
47-8911	F-6C	SAC	89	11	1978	Пакистан	911										
47-8912	F-6C	SAC	89	12	1978	Пакистан	912										
47-8913	F-6C	SAC	89	13	1978	Пакистан	913	25sq									
47-8915	F-6C	SAC	89	15	1978	Пакистан	915										
47-8916	F-6C	SAC	89	16	1978	Пакистан	916	25sq									
47-8917	F-6C	SAC	89	17	1978	Пакистан	917	25sq									
47-8918	F-6C	SAC	89	18	1978	Пакистан	918	25sq									
47-8919	F-6C	SAC	89	19	1978	Пакистан	919	25sq									
47-8921	F-6C	SAC	89	21	1978	Пакистан	921										
47-8922	F-6C	SAC	89	22	1978	Пакистан	922										
47-8923	F-6C	SAC	89	23	1978	Пакистан	923										
47-8924	F-6C	SAC	89	24	1978	Пакистан	924										
47-8925	F-6C	SAC	89	25	1978	Пакистан	925				

9214	J-6	SAC	92	14	1978	КНР	601				

48-9312	JJ-6	SAC	93	12	1978	КНР	30093		

9605	J-6	SAC	96	05	1978	КНР											
47-9611	F-6C	SAC	96	11	1978	Пакистан	611										
47-9615	F-6C	SAC	96	15	1978	Пакистан	611										
47-9621	F-6C	SAC	96	21	1978	Пакистан	621										
47-9622	F-6C	SAC	96	22	1978	Пакистан	622	14sq									
47-9623	F-6C	SAC	96	23	1978	Пакистан	623	23sq									
47-9624	F-6C	SAC	96	24	1978	Пакистан	624										
47-9625	F-6C	SAC	96	25	1978	Пакистан	625										
47-9626	F-6C	SAC	96	26	1978	Пакистан	626	14sq		

48-10102	FT-6	SAC	101	02	1979	Египет	3954										
48-10103	FT-6	SAC	101	03	1979	Пакистан	10103	Карачи									
48-10105	FT-6	SAC	101	05	1979	Пакистан	10105	25sq									
48-10106	FT-6	SAC	101	06	1979	Пакистан	10105	19sq									
48-10108	FT-6	SAC	101	08	1979	Пакистан	10108										
48-10109	FT-6	SAC	101	09	1979	Пакистан	10109										
48-10110	FT-6	SAC	101	10	1979	Пакистан	10110										
48-10111	FT-6	SAC	101	11	1979	Пакистан	10111										
48-10112	FT-6	SAC	101	12	1979	Пакистан	10112	потерян 23.05.80									
48-10113	FT-6	SAC	101	13	1979	Пакистан	10113	14sq									
48-10114	FT-6	SAC	101	14	1979	Пакистан	10114										
48-10115	FT-6	SAC	101	15	1979	Пакистан	10115	25sq									
48-10116	FT-6	SAC	101	16	1979	Пакистан	10116										
48-10117	FT-6	SAC	101	17	1979	Пакистан	10117	19sq									
48-10118	FT-6	SAC	101	18	1979	Пакистан	10118	25sq		

48-10212	FT-6	SAC	102	12	1979	Сомали											
48-10213	FT-6	SAC	102	13	1979	Сомали											
48-10214	FT-6	SAC	102	14	1979	Сомали											
48-10215	FT-6	SAC	102	15	1979	Сомали											
48-10216	FT-6	SAC	102	16	1979	Сомали											
48-10216	FT-6	SAC	102	16	1979	Сомали											
48-10217	FT-6	SAC	102	17	1979	Сомали											
48-10218	FT-6	SAC	102	18	1979	Сомали				

47-10318	F-6C	SAC	103	18	1979	Пакистан	10318										
48-10332	FT-6	SAC	103	32	1979	Пакистан	10332	Бангладеш 10332 21sq									
48-10335	FT-6	SAC	103	35	1979	Пакистан	10335	17sq		

47-10421	F-6C	SAC	104	21	1979	Пакистан	10421										
47-10425	F-6C	SAC	104	25	1979	Пакистан	10425										
48-10426	FT-6	SAC	104	26	1979	Пакистан	10426										
48-10427	FT-6	SAC	104	27	1979	Пакистан	10427										
48-10434	FT-6	SAC	104	34	1979	Пакистан	10434	15sq Карачи									
47-10435	F-6C	SAC	104	35	1979	Пакистан	10435										
47-10437	F-6C	SAC	104	37	1979	Пакистан	10437										
47-10438	F-6C	SAC	104	38	1979	Пакистан	10438										
48-10439	FT-6	SAC	104	39	1979	Пакистан	10439	25sq		

48-10502	FT-6	SAC	105	02	1979	Пакистан	10502	23sq потерян 18.03.02									
48-10503	FT-6	SAC	105	03	1979	Пакистан	10503	15sq									
47-10504	F-6C	SAC	105	04	1979	Пакистан	10504										
47-10505	F-6C	SAC	105	05	1980	Сомали											
47-10506	F-6C	SAC	105	06	1980	Сомали											
47-10507	F-6C	SAC	105	07	1980	Сомали											
47-10508	F-6C	SAC	105	08	1980	Сомали											
47-10509	F-6C	SAC	105	09	1980	Сомали											
47-10510	F-6C	SAC	105	10	1980	Сомали											
47-10511	F-6C	SAC	105	11	1980	Сомали	460										
47-10512	F-6C	SAC	105	12	1980	Сомали											
47-10513	F-6C	SAC	105	13	1980	Сомали											
47-10514	F-6C	SAC	105	14	1980	Сомали	456										
47-10515	F-6C	SAC	105	15	1980	Сомали											
47-10516	F-6C	SAC	105	16	1980	Сомали											
47-10517	F-6C	SAC	105	17	1980	Сомали											
47-10518	F-6C	SAC	105	18	1980	Сомали											
47-10519	F-6C	SAC	105	19	1980	Сомали	426										
47-10520	F-6C	SAC	105	20	1980	Сомали											
47-10521	F-6C	SAC	105	21	1980	Сомали											
47-10523	F-6C	SAC	105	23	1980	Сомали											
47-10525	F-6C	SAC	105	25	1980	Сомали											
47-10526	F-6C	SAC	105	26	1980	Сомали											
47-10527	F-6C	SAC	105	27	1980	Сомали											
47-10528	F-6C	SAC	105	28	1980	Сомали											
47-10529	F-6C	SAC	105	29	1980	Сомали											
47-10530	F-6C	SAC	105	30	1980	Сомали											
47-10531	F-6C	SAC	105	31	1980	Сомали											
47-10532	F-6C	SAC	105	32	1980	Сомали											
47-10533	F-6C	SAC	105	33	1980	Сомали											
47-10534	F-6C	SAC	105	34	1980	Сомали											
47-10535	F-6C	SAC	105	35	1980	Сомали											
47-10536	F-6C	SAC	105	36	1980	Сомали											
47-10537	F-6C	SAC	105	37	1980	Сомали											
47-10538	F-6C	SAC	105	38	1980	Сомали											
47-10539	F-6C	SAC	105	39	1980	Сомали			

47-10601	F-6C	SAC	106	01	1980	Сомали											
48-10602	FT-6	SAC	106	02	1980	Пакистан	10602	25sq, 19sq									
48-10606	FT-6	SAC	106	06	1980	Пакистан	10606	23sq									
47-10607	F-6C	SAC	106	21	1980	Сомали											
47-10608	F-6C	SAC	106	08	1980	Сомали											
47-10609	F-6C	SAC	106	09	1980	Пакистан	10609										
47-10610	F-6C	SAC	106	10	1980	Пакистан	10610										
47-10611	F-6C	SAC	106	11	1980	Пакистан	10611										
47-10613	F-6C	SAC	106	13	1980	Сомали											
47-10614	F-6C	SAC	106	14	1980	Сомали											
47-10615	F-6C	SAC	106	11	1980	Пакистан	10611										
48-10616	FT-6	SAC	106	16	1980	Пакистан	10616	25sq									
47-10617	F-6C	SAC	106	17	1980	Сомали											
47-10618	F-6C	SAC	106	18	1980	Сомали											
47-10619	F-6C	SAC	106	19	1980	Сомали											
47-10620	F-6C	SAC	106	20	1980	Сомали											
47-10621	F-6C	SAC	106	21	1980	Сомали											
47-10622	F-6C	SAC	106	22	1980	Сомали											
47-10623	F-6C	SAC	106	23	1980	Сомали											
47-10624	F-6C	SAC	106	24	1980	Сомали											
47-10625	F-6C	SAC	106	25	1980	Сомали											
47-10626	F-6C	SAC	106	26	1980	Сомали											
47-10634	F-6C	SAC	106	34	1980	Сомали											
47-10635	F-6C	SAC	106	35	1980	Сомали											
47-10636	F-6C	SAC	106	36	1980	Сомали											
47-10637	F-6C	SAC	106	37	1980	Сомали											
47-10638	F-6C	SAC	106	38	1980	Сомали											
47-10639	F-6C	SAC	106	39	1980	Сомали											
47-10640	F-6C	SAC	106	40	1980	Сомали		

48-10824	FT-6	SAC	108	24		Пакистан	10824										
48-10825	FT-6	SAC	108	25		Пакистан	10825	25sq									
48-10826	FT-6	SAC	108	26		Пакистан	10826	Бангладеш 10826 25sq									
48-10827	FT-6	SAC	108	27		Пакистан	10827										
48-10828	FT-6	SAC	108	28		Пакистан	10828	23sq									
48-10829	FT-6	SAC	108	29		Пакистан	10829										
48-10830	FT-6	SAC	108	30		Пакистан	10830	25sq									
48-10831	FT-6	SAC	108	31		Пакистан	10831										
48-10834	FT-6	SAC	108	34		Пакистан	10834	Бангладеш 10834 21sq									
48-10835	FT-6	SAC	108	35		Пакистан	10835	Бангладеш 10335 21sq									
48-10836	FT-6	SAC	108	36		Пакистан	10836	26sq									
48-10837	FT-6	SAC	108	37		Пакистан	10837	26sq									
48-10838	FT-6	SAC	108	38		Пакистан	10838	Бангладеш									
48-10839	FT-6	SAC	108	39		Пакистан	10839	23sq									
48-10840	FT-6	SAC	108	40		Пакистан	10840	Бангладеш 840 21sq		

48-10901	FT-6	SAC	109	01		Пакистан	10901										
48-10902	FT-6	SAC	109	02		Пакистан	10902	15sq									
48-10904	FT-6	SAC	109	04		Пакистан	10904	Бангладеш 10904 21sq									
48-10905	FT-6	SAC	109	05		Пакистан	10905										
48-10907	FT-6	SAC	109	07		Пакистан	10907	Бангладеш 10907 21sq									
48-10909	FT-6	SAC	109	09		Пакистан	10909										
47-10910	F-6C	SAC	109	10		Пакистан	10910										
48-10937	FT-6	SAC	109	37		Пакистан	10937

----------


## lindr

МиГ-19П

Часть МиГ-19П, с ранних серий, указанные в ряде источников как польские имеет непонятное происхождение, официально они Польше не поставлялись

62210101	П	№21	01	01	1956	СССР	101	Испытания К-6
62210102	П	№21		02	1956	СССР	102	Испытания К-6
62210103	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210104	П	№21		04	1956	СССР	11	Монино

62210201	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210202	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210203	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210204	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210205	П	№21			1956	СССР	

62210301	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210302	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210303	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210304	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210305	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210306	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210307	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210308	ПВ	№21	03	08	1956	СССР		РД-9БФ
62210309	П	№21			1956	СССР		
62210310	П	№21			1956	СССР	

62210401	П	№21				СССР		
62210402	П	№21				СССР		
62210403	П	№21				СССР		
62210404	П	№21				СССР		
62210405	П	№21				СССР		
62210406	П	№21				СССР		
62210407	П	№21				СССР		
62210408	П	№21				СССР		
62210409	П	№21				СССР		
62210410	П	№21				СССР		
62210411	П	№21				СССР		
62210412	П	№21				СССР		
62210413	П	№21				Польша	413	
62210414	П	№21						
62210415	П	№21						
62210416	П	№21						
62210417	П	№21						
62210418	П	№21				Польша	418	
62210419	П	№21						
62210420	П	№21						
62210421	П	№21						
62210422	П	№21						
62210423	П	№21						
62210424	П	№21						
62210425	П	№21						
62210426	П	№21						
62210427	П	№21						
62210428	П	№21						
62210429	П	№21						
62210430	П	№21						
62210431	П	№21						
62210432	П	№21				Польша	432	
62210433	П	№21						
62210434	П	№21						
62210435	П	№21				Польша	435	
62210436	П	№21				Болгария	436	18.ИАП
62210437	П	№21						
62210438	П	№21				Болгария	438	18.ИАП
62210439	П	№21						
62210440	П	№21						
62210441	П	№21						
62210442	П	№21						
62210443	П	№21						
62210444	П	№21						
62210445	П	№21						
62210446	П	№21						
62210447	П	№21						
62210448	П	№21						
62210449	П	№21						
62210450	П	№21	

62210501	П	№21	05	01		СССР	501	СМ-51П
62210502	П	№21				Польша	502	
62210503	П	№21						
62210504	П	№21						
62210505	П	№21						
62210506	П	№21				Болгария	506	19-й ИАП конв в МиГ-19ПТ, МАВВС
62210507	П	№21						
62210508	П	№21						
62210509	П	№21				Польша	509	
62210510	П	№21				Польша	510	
62210511	П	№21						
62210512	П	№21				Польша	512	
62210513	П	№21						
62210514	П	№21						
62210515	П	№21						
62210516	П	№21						
62210517	П	№21						
62210518	П	№21						
62210519	П	№21				Польша	519	
62210520	П	№21						
62210521	П	№21						
62210522	П	№21						
62210523	П	№21						
62210524	П	№21						
62210525	П	№21						
62210526	П	№21						
62210527	П	№21						
62210528	П	№21						
62210529	П	№21						
62210530	П	№21						
62210531	П	№21				Болгария	531	18.ИАП потерян 10.06.70
62210532	П	№21						
62210533	П	№21				Болгария	533	18.ИАП 
62210534	П	№21						
62210535	П	№21						
62210536	П	№21						
62210537	П	№21						
62210538	П	№21						
62210539	П	№21						
62210540	П	№21						
62210541	П	№21						
62210542	П	№21						
62210543	П	№21						
62210544	П	№21				Болгария	544	18.ИАП Царимир
62210545	П	№21		45		СССР		РД-9Б серия 6
62210546	П	№21			1957	СССР		Доработка гидросистемы
62210547	П	№21			1957			
62210548	П	№21			1957			
62210549	П	№21			1957	Болгария	549	18.ИАП Чивира
62210550	П	№21			1957	Болгария	550	18.ИАП 

62210601	П	№21			1957			
62210602	П	№21			1957			
62210603	П	№21			1957			
62210604	П	№21			1957			
62210605	П	№21			1957			
62210606	П	№21			1957			
62210607	П	№21			1957			
62210608	П	№21			1957			
62210609	П	№21			1957			
6221061?	П	№21			1957	СССР		
62210611	П	№21	06	11	1957	Польша	611	
62210612	П	№21			1957			
62210613	П	№21			1957			
62210614	П	№21			1957			
62210615	П	№21			1957			
62210616	П	№21			1957			
62210617	П	№21			1957			
62210618	П	№21			1957			
62210619	П	№21			1957	Польша	619	
62210620	П	№21			1957			
62210621	П	№21			1957			
62210622	П	№21			1957			
62210623	П	№21			1957			
62210624	П	№21			1957			
62210625	П	№21			1957	Польша	625	
62210626	П	№21			1957	СССР		СРО-2
62210627	П	№21			1957			
62210628	П	№21			1957			
62210629	П	№21			1957			
62210630	П	№21			1957			
62210631	П	№21			1957	Польша	631	
62210632	П	№21			1957			
62210633	П	№21			1957			
62210634	П	№21			1957			
62210635	П	№21			1957			
62210636	П	№21			1957			
62210637	П	№21			1957			
62210638	П	№21			1957			
62210639	П	№21			1957			
62210640	П	№21			1957			
62210641	П	№21			1957			
62210642	П	№21			1957			
62210643	П	№21			1957			
62210644	П	№21			1957			
62210645	П	№21			1957			
62210646	П	№21			1957			
62210647	П	№21			1957			
62210648	П	№21			1957			
62210649	П	№21			1957			
62210650	П	№21		50	1957	СССР	28	ШМАС

62210701	П	№21			1957			
62210702	П	№21			1957			
62210703	П	№21			1957			
62210704	П	№21			1957			
62210705	П	№21			1957			
62210706	П	№21			1957			
62210707	П	№21			1957			
62210708	П	№21			1957			
62210709	П	№21			1957			
62210710	П	№21			1957			
62210711	П	№21	07	11	1957	Польша	711	
62210712	П	№21			1957			
62210713	П	№21			1957			
62210714	П	№21			1957			
62210715	П	№21			1957			
62210716	П	№21			1957			
62210717	П	№21			1957			
62210718	П	№21			1957			
62210719	П	№21			1957			
62210720	П	№21			1957			
62210721	П	№21			1957	Польша	721	62.PLM, 39.PLM, 28.PLM
62210722	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0722	
62210723	П	№21			1957	Польша	723	28.PLM
62210724	П	№21			1957	Польша	724	39.PLM, 28.PLM
62210725	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0725	
62210726	П	№21			1957	Польша	726	39.PLM, 28.PLM
62210727	П	№21			1957	Польша	727	39.PLM потерян 03.08.66
62210728	П	№21			1957	Польша	728	39.PLM, 28.PLM, Колобжег бн 723
62210729	П	№21			1957	Польша	729	28.PLM
62210730	П	№21			1957	Польша	730	39.PLM, 28.PLM
62210731	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0731	4.SLP
62210732	П	№21			1957	Польша	732	
62210733	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0733	4.SLP
62210734	П	№21			1957	Польша	734	28.PLM
62210735	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0735	4.SLP
62210736	П	№21			1957	Польша	736	28.PLM
62210737	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0737	11.SLP
62210738	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0738	4.SLP
62210739	П	№21			1957	Польша	739	WSP Modlin потерян 30.06.60
62210740	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0740	11.SLP
62210741	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0741	11.SLP потерян 14.08.58
62210742	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0742	11.SLP
62210743	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0743	11.SLP
62210744	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0744	11.SLP
62210745	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0745	11.SLP
62210746	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0746	11.SLP
62210747	П	№21			1957	Румыния	747	91.RdeV 
62210748	П	№21			1957	Румыния	748	91.RdeV 
62210749	П	№21			1957	Румыния	749	91.RdeV 
62210750	П	№21			1957	Румыния	750	91.RdeV музей

62210801	П	№21			1957	Румыния	801	91.RdeV потерян 04.06.59
62210802	П	№21			1957	Румыния	802	91.RdeV музей
62210803	П	№21			1957	Румыния	803	91.RdeV 
62210804	П	№21			1957	Румыния	804	91.RdeV 
62210805	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0805	11.SLP
62210806	П	№21			1957	Румыния	806	91.RdeV 
62210807	П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0807	11.SLP
62210808	П	№21			1957	Румыния	808	91.RdeV 
62210809	П	№21			1957	Румыния	809	91.RdeV 
62210810	П	№21			1957	Румыния	810	91.RdeV
62210811	П	№21			1958	Болгария	811	11.ИАП, 18.ИАП 
62210812	П	№21			1958	ЧССР	0812	11.SLP потерян 17.09.60
62210813	П	№21			1958	ЧССР	0813	5.SLP, 8.SLP, 1.SLP
62210814	П	№21			1958	ЧССР	0814	
62210815	П	№21			1958	ЧССР	0815	
62210816	П	№21			1958	ЧССР	0816	
62210817	П	№21			1958	ЧССР	0817	
62210818	П	№21			1958	ЧССР	0818	1.SLP потерян 20.01.59
62210819	П	№21						
62210820	П	№21						
62210821	П	№21						
62210822	П	№21						
62210823	П	№21						
62210824	П	№21						
62210825	П	№21				Румыния?	0825	
62210826	П	№21						
62210827	П	№21			1957			испытания ВПУ 1957
62210828	П	№21						
62210829	П	№21						
62210830	П	№21						
62210831	П	№21						
62210832	П	№21						
62210833	П	№21						
62210834	П	№21						
62210835	П	№21						
62210836	П	№21						
62210837	П	№21						
62210838	П	№21						
62210839	П	№21						
62210840	П	№21						
62210841	П	№21						
62210842	П	№21						
62210843	П	№21						
62210844	П	№21						
62210845	П	№21						
62210846	П	№21						
62210847	П	№21						
62210848	П	№21						
62210849	П	№21						
62210850	П	№21	

62210901	П	№21						
62210902	П	№21						
62210903	П	№21						
62210904	П	№21						
62210905	П	№21						
62210906	П	№21				Румыния?	0906	
62210907	П	№21						
62210908	П	№21						
62210909	П	№21						
62210910	П	№21						
62210911	П	№21						
62210912	П	№21						
62210913	П	№21						
62210914	П	№21						
62210915	П	№21						
62210916	П	№21						
62210917	П	№21			1958	ЧССР	0917	
62210918	П	№21			1958	Болгария	918	11.ИАП, 18.ИАП 
62210919	П	№21			1958	Болгария	919	11.ИАП, 18.ИАП 
62210920	П	№21			1958	Болгария	920	11.ИАП, 18.ИАП 
62210921	П	№21			1958	Болгария	921	11.ИАП, 18.ИАП 
62210922	П	№21			1958	Болгария	922	11.ИАП, 18.ИАП 
62210923	П	№21			1958	Болгария	923	11.ИАП, 18.ИАП 
62210924	П	№21			1958	Румыния	924	91.RdeV 
62210925	П	№21			1958	Болгария	925	11.ИАП, 18.ИАП 
62210926	П	№21			1958	Болгария	926	11.ИАП, 18.ИАП 
62210927	П	№21			1958			
62210928	П	№21			1958			
62210929	П	№21			1958			
62210930	П	№21			1958			
62210931	П	№21			1958	Болгария	931	11.ИАП, 18.ИАП 
62210932	П	№21			1958			
62210933	П	№21			1958			
62210934	П	№21			1958			
62210935	П	№21			1958			
62210936	П	№21			1958			
62210937	П	№21			1958			
62210938	П	№21			1958			
62210939	П	№21			1958			
62210940	П	№21			1958			
62210941	П	№21			1958			
62210942	П	№21			1958			
62210943	П	№21			1958			
62210944	П	№21			1958			
62210945	П	№21			1958			
62210946	П	№21			1958			
62210947	П	№21			1958			
62210948	П	№21			1958			
62210949	П	№21			1958			
62210950	П	№21			1958	

62211001	П	№21			1958			
62211002	П	№21			1958	Румыния	1002	91.RdeV 
62211003	П	№21			1958			
62211004	П	№21			1958			
62211005	П	№21			1958			
62211006	П	№21			1958			
62211007	П	№21			1958	Польша	1007	
62211008	П	№21			1958	Польша	1008	28.PLM
62211009	П	№21			1958			
62211010	П	№21			1958			
62211011	П	№21			1958	Польша	1011	28.PLM
62211012	П	№21			1958	Польша	1012	39.PLM потерян 16.06.67
62211013	П	№21			1958	Румыния	1013	91.RdeV 
62211014	П	№21			1958	Румыния	1014	91.RdeV 
62211015	П	№21			1958	Польша	1015	28.PLM
65211016	П	№21			1958	Польша	1016	
62211017	П	№21			1958	Польша	1017	28.PLM
62211018	П	№21			1958	Польша	1018	
62211019	П	№21			1958			
62211020	П	№21			1958			
62211021	П	№21			1958	Польша	1021	28.PLM
62211022	П	№21			1958			
62211023	П	№21			1958	Польша	1023	39.PLM
62211024	П	№21			1958	Польша	1024	39.PLM, 28.PLM
62211025	П	№21			1958	Польша	1025	39.PLM
62211026	П	№21			1958			
62211027	П	№21			1958			
62211028	П	№21			1958			
62211029	П	№21			1958	Польша	1029	
62211030	П	№21			1958			
62211031	П	№21			1958			
62211032	П	№21			1958	СССР	04	Курган

	П	№21				Куба	80	
	П	№21				Куба	81	
	П	№21				Куба	82	
	П	№21				Куба	83	
	П	№21				Куба	84	
	П	№21				Куба	85	
	П	№21				Куба	86	
	П	№21				Куба	87	
	П	№21				Куба	88	
	П	№21				Куба	89

----------


## lindr

60210101	ПМ	№21			1956	СССР		СМ-7А
60210102	ПМ	№21			1956	СССР		СМ-7А
60210103	ПМ	№21			1956	СССР		СМ-7А
60210104	ПМ	№21			1956	СССР		СМ-7А
60210105	ПМ	№21			1956	СССР		СМ-7А

65210101	ПМ	№21			1957	СССР		первый серийный
65210102	ПМ	№21			1957	СССР		
65210103	ПМ	№21			1957	СССР		эталон для серии
65210104	ПМ	№21			1957	СССР	11	Монино

65210201	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210202	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210203	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210204	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210205	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210206	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210207	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210208	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210209	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210210	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР

65210301	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210302	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210303	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210304	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210305	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210306	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210307	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210308	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210309	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210310	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР

65210401	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210402	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210403	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР	15	Жуляны
65210404	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210405	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210406	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210407	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210408	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210409	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210410	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210411	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		Доработка 1958
65210412	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		Доработка 1958
65210413	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210414	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210415	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210416	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210417	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210418	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210419	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210420	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР

65210501	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210502	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210503	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210504	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210505	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210506	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210507	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210508	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210509	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210510	ПМ	№21	05	10	1958	СССР	06	Украина, Днепропетровск, Верходнировск
65210511	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210512	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210513	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210514	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210515	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210516	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210517	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210518	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210519	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210520	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР

65210601	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210602	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210603	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210604	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210605	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210606	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210607	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210608	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210609	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210610	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210611	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210612	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210613	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210614	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210615	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210616	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210617	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210618	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210619	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210620	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210621	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210622	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210623	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210624	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210625	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210626	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210627	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210628	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210629	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210630	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210631	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210632	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210633	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210634	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210635	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210636	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210637	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210638	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210639	ПМ	№21			1958	СССР		
65210640	ПМ	№21	06	40	1958	КНР	14121	1.Div
65210641	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210642	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210643	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210644	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210645	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210646	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210647	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210648	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210649	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210650	ПМ	№21			1958

65210701	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210702	ПМ	№21	07	02	1958	СССР	50	Украина, Харьков, Сокольники
65210703	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210704	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210705	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210706	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210707	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210708	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210709	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210710	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210711	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210712	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210713	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210714	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210715	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210716	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210717	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210718	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210719	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210720	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210721	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210722	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210723	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210724	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210725	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210726	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210727	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210728	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210729	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210730	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210731	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210732	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210733	ПМ	№21	07	33	1958	КНР	14025	1.Div
65210734	ПМ	№21			1958			
65210735	ПМ	№21						
65210736	ПМ	№21						
65210737	ПМ	№21						
65210738	ПМ	№21						
65210739	ПМ	№21						
65210740	ПМ	№21						
65210741	ПМ	№21						
65210742	ПМ	№21						
65210743	ПМ	№21						
65210744	ПМ	№21						
65210745	ПМ	№21						
65210746	ПМ	№21						
65210747	ПМ	№21						
65210748	ПМ	№21						
65210749	ПМ	№21						
65210750	ПМ	№21

65210801	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210802	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210803	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210804	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210805	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210806	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210807	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210808	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210809	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210810	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210811	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210812	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210813	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210814	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210815	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210816	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210817	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210818	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210819	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210820	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210821	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210822	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210823	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210824	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210825	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210826	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210827	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210828	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210829	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210830	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210831	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210832	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210833	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210834	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210835	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210836	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210837	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210838	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210839	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210840	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210841	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210842	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210843	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210844	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210845	ПМ	№21	08	45	1959	СССР	01	933-й ИАП, Днепропетровск
65210846	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210847	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210848	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210849	ПМ	№21			1959			
65210850	ПМ	№21			1959

65210901	ПМ	№21	09	01	1959	ГДР	391	JG 3 Лааге
65210902	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	902	
65210903	ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	665	JG 3 поврежден 16.11.65 списан
65210904	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	904	28.PLM потерян 20.06.66
65210905	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	905	28.PLM, Краков
65210906	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	906	
65210907	ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	646	JG 3 
65210908	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	908	28.PLM
65210909	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	909	28.PLM, Слупск бн 1958
65210910	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	910	39.PLM, 28.PLM потерян 20.07.66
65210911	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	911	39.PLM
65210912	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	912	39.PLM, 28.PLM
65210913	ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	231	JG 3 
65210914	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	914	39.PLM
65210915	ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	498	JG 3 потерян 28.07.62
65210916	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	916	28.PLM
65210917	ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	917	39.PLM
65210918	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0918	11.SLP
65210919	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0919	11.SLP
65210920	ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	410	JG 3 
65210921	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0921	11.SLP
65210922	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0922	11.SLP
65210923	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0923	11.SLP
65210924	ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	553	JG 3 потерян 28.06.64
65210925	ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	723	JG 3 
65210926	ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	270	JG 3 
65210927	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	927	19.ИАП 
65210928	ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	754	JG 3 потерян 16.12.61
65210929	ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	335	JG 3 Берлин
65210930	ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	512	JG 3 потерян 20.10.63
65210931	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	931	19.ИАП потерян 1975
65210932	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	932	19.ИАП Доброславци 
65210933	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	933	19.ИАП Габарево 
65210934	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	934	19.ИАП 
65210935	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	935	19.ИАП 
65210936	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	936	19.ИАП Пловдив
65210937	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	937	19.ИАП потерян 1969
65210938	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	938	19.ИАП Ястребино
65210939	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	939	19.ИАП ВИМ
65210940	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	940	19.ИАП 
65210941	ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	941	19.ИАП Омуртаг
65210942	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0942	4.SLP потерян 20.09.62
65210943	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0943	5.SLP
65210944	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0944	5.SLP
65210945	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0945	4.SLP
65210946	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0946	4.SLP потерян 27.11.66
65210947	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0947	5.SLP
65210948	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0948	5.SLP
65210949	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0949	4.SLP
65210950	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0950	1.SLP потерян 29.03.65

65211001	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	1001	5.SLP
65211002	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	1002	1.SLP потерян 10.04.64
65211003	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	1003	4.SLP потерян 29.11.60
65211004	ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	1004	1.SLP, 4.SLP
65211005	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594
65211006	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594 
65211007	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594
65211008	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594 
65211009	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594
65211010	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594
65211011	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594
65211012	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594
65211013	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594
65211014	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594
65211015	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594
65211016	ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	016	91.RdeV потерян 06.04.65
65211017	ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	017	91.RdeV 
65211018	ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	018	91.RdeV поврежден 12.08.60 музей
65211019	ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	019	91.RdeV потерян 28.05.70
65211020	ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	020	91.RdeV 
65211021	ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	021	91.RdeV потерян 25.07.61
65211022	ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	022	91.RdeV потерян 13.09.60
65211023	ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	023	91.RdeV потерян 20.11.62
65211024	ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	024	91.RdeV потерян 22.07.70
65211025	ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	025	91.RdeV 
65211026	ПМ	№21			1959	Албания		Regt 7594
65211027	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	27	31.HVE
65211028	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	28	31.HVE
65211029	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	29	31.HVE потерян 19.02.68
65211030	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	30	31.HVE
65211031	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	31	31.HVE
65211032	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	32	31.HVE
65211033	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	33	31.HVE
65211034	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	34	31.HVE
65211035	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	35	31.HVE потерян 24.10.64
65211036	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	36	31.HVE
65211037	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	37	31.HVE
65211038	ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	38	31.HVE потерян 16.09.70
65211039	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1039	
65211040	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1040	5.SLP
65211041	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1041	5.SLP
65211042	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1042	5.SLP
65211043	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1043	5.SLP, 11.SLP, 4.SLP
65211044	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1044	5.SLP, 11.SLP
65211045	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1045	5.SLP
65211046	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1046	11.SLP потерян 05.03.64
65211047	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1047	5.SLP
65211048	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1048	11.SLP
65211049	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1049	11.SLP
65211050	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1050	4.SLP

65211101	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1101	4.SLP
65211102	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1102	4.SLP
65211103	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1103	4.SLP
65211104	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1104	4.SLP
65211105	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1105	4.SLP
65211106	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1106	4.SLP
65211107	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1107	4.SLP
65211108	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1108	4.SLP
65211109	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1109	
65211110	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1110	5.SLP
65211111	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1111	5.SLP
65211112	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1112	
65211113	ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1113	5.SLP

66210101	ПМУ	№21			05.58	СССР	01	 ОКБ-155
66210102	ПМУ	№21			07.58	СССР	02	СМ-12ПУ
66210103	ПМУ	№21			07.58	СССР		СМ-12ПУ
66210104	ПМУ	№21			08.58	СССР		СМ-12ПУ
66210105	ПМУ	№21			09.58	СССР		ЦД-30М

----------


## Mig

По поводу эксплуатации МиГ-19 могу лишь сказать, что первыми полками, которые получили серийные МиГ-19, были 32 гиап и 274 иап 9 иад, базировавшиеся в Кубинке. 

Вот что рассказывал ветеран 32-го гвардейского полка *Виктор Васильевич Шарков*: 

В конце 1954 года наш полк начал переучиваться на истребитель МиГ-19. Летный состав изучил материальную часть на учебной базе полка. Технический состав нашего и 274-го полков переучивался на авиационных заводах в Горьком и Москве – по самолету, на заводах в Уфе и Тушино – по двигателю. Первые два самолета МиГ-19 наш полк получил 26-27 февраля 1955 года. Эти самолеты в Кубинку пригнали заводские летчики. И сразу же в полку приступили к самостоятельному выпуску летчиков по кругу в районе аэродрома. К концу марта получили из Горького полный комплект самолетов – 40 машин. 274-й полк получил МиГ-19 чуть позже. 

Я побеспокоил (летом 2008 года) двух бабушек, живущих в Кубинке, – Анну Ивановну Бородкину и Любовь Васильевну Родину, у которых сохранились летные книжки их мужей. Запись в летной книжке майора Бородкина Ивана Александровича, командира 2-й эскадрильи 32 гиап: «2 марта 1955 г. Упр. №3. Самостоятельный вылет по кругу. Самолет МиГ-19 (изд. 59) Время полета 20 минут». Запись в летной книжке подполковника Родина Григория Афанасьевича, зам. командира 274 иап: «8 марта 1955 г. Упр. №3. Самостоятельный вылет по кругу. Самолет МиГ-19 (изд. 59) Время полета 24 минут». 
Перед нашим полком поставили задачу – осуществить пролет над Красной площадью 1 Мая на новых сверхзвуковых истребителях. Поступавшие самолеты были еще «сырые», т.е. не доведенные по конструкции и по надежности работы систем самолета и двигателей. Вслед за самолетами с авиазавода прибыли заводские бригады для устранения неисправностей и проведения доработок. Поэтому в иные дни на аэродроме Кубинка было до 200-300 заводских рабочих. Частым гостем на нашем аэродроме был начальник военной приемки (военпред) 21-го авиазавода (расположенного в г. Горький) подполковник Дорохин, а также другие офицеры военной приемки. Остряки шутили, что Кубинка стала филиалом 21-го завода.

----------


## FLOGGER

Пользуясь случаем хочу задать вопрос: как назывался МИГ-19 с ракетами К-13? П? ПМ? Или еще как-то?

----------


## lindr

Попробую составить список авиаполков на МиГ-19 сначала возьму информаюци отсюда, Правильное написание полков потом попробуем дополнить

9-й ГвИАП Андижан 12-я ОА ПВО 9-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Одесский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП; в/ч 21842;

15-й ИАП Румбула ПрибВО 15-й «Оршанский» ИАП им. Ф.Э. Дзержинского

22-й ГвИАП Центральная Угловая (Артём) 11-я ОА ПВО МиГ-19 - 30.03.1956, 2 АЭ и 3 АЭ - 12.05.1956, МиГ-19 и МиГ-19С -1957 до 1960 г.

27-й ГвИАП Уч-Арал САВО МиГ-19 27-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Выборгский» ИАП; МиГ-19/П/ПМ в/ч 55748; до 1971г. базировался на аэродроме ПУШКИН (ЛенВО);

28-й ГИАП Андреаполь ОМО ПВО  28-й Гвардейский «Ленинградский» ордена Кутузова III степени ИАП; в/ч 06843; позывной «Баритон»; МиГ-19 с 1956 г. до 1968 г.

32-й ГвИАП Кубинка МВО 32-й Гвардейский «Виленский» орденов Ленина и Кутузова III степени ИАП; МиГ-19 в/ч 35452; МиГ-19 с 03.55 до 1960;

33-й ИАП Виттшток ГСВГ МиГ-19С  В/ч 80605, позывной «Водонос»; входил в состав 16-й Гвардейской Краснознаменной «Свирской» ИАД;

35-й ИАП Цербст ГСВГ МиГ-19/П/ПМ/С/СВ В/ч 79877, позывной «Чайник»;

57-й ГИАП Вещево 14-я ОА ПВО в/ч 40442; МиГ-19 с 1957 г.

62-й ИАП Бельбек 8-я ОА ПВО МиГ-19/С/СВ/П; с 09.1955 - МиГ-19,  МиГ-19С с 1957 г до 1968 г.

72-й ГвИАП Амдерма 10-я ОА ПВО 72-й Гвардейский «Полоцкий» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП; в/ч 42135; позывной «Казанка»; на аэродроме Амдерма базируется с 1958г. (по другим данным – с 1956г.);

83-й ГвИАП Ростов-на-Дону 19-я ОА ПВО МиГ-19 В/ч 53909

146-й ГИАП Васильков КВО В/ч 23234

152-й ИАП Ак-Тепе 12-я ОА ПВО МиГ-19П/ПМ

174-й ГвИАП Мончегорск 10-я ОА  174-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Печенгский» им. Дважды Героя Советского Союза Б.Ф. Сафонова ИАП; в/ч 49207; позывной «Сургуч»; в 1960-х гг. относился к авиации СФ ВМС СССР и базировался на аэродроме КИЛП-ЯВР МиГ-19П и МиГ-19ПМ - 07.1958, МиГ-19С - 12.1959, две АЭ, до 1969 г.

201-й ИАП Мачулищи 2-я ОА ПВО  В/ч 30181; Одна АЭ на МиГ-19.

234-й ГвИАП Кубинка МВО полное наименование (с 1966 года): 234-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Проскуровский» орденов Кутузова III степени, Александра Невского, ИАП; с 1968г. – имени Ленинского комсомола, МиГ-19 одна АЭ с 1955 до 1962;

274-й ИАП Кубинка МВО МиГ-19 В/ч 93813; МиГ-19 с 03.1955 до 1960г.

302-й ИАП Переяславка-2 ДальВО  В/ч 78610; в 1961-83гг. в ПВО;

356-й ИАП Жанасемей (Семипалатинск) 14-я ОА ПВО 

401-й ИАП Смоленск ОМО ПВО МиГ-19П В/ч 54819 до 36 МиГ-19П до 1976 г.

425-й ИАП Хаапсалу 6-я ОА ПВО МиГ-19С/СВ/П, с 1958 г. до 1977 г.

431-й ИАП Африканда 10-я ОА ПВО 431-й Краснознаменный ИАП; позывной «Лебединка», МиГ-19 с 1960 г до 1973 г.

458-й ИАП Ляснемяэ 26-я ОА МиГ-19 с 1958, расформирован в в августе 1959 

472-й ИАП Халино (Курск-Восточный) ОМО ПВО МиГ-19ПМ На МиГ-23 был перевооружен в 1980г., до этого продолжая эксплуатировать (к тому времени – крайними!) МиГ-19ПМ;, до 1979г. базировался на аэродроме ОРЕЛ;

524-й ИАП Летнеозерский (Обозерский) 10-я ОА ПВО МиГ-19П В/ч 54829; позывной «Кобзарь»; в 1960г. был передан из Авиации СФ ВМФ СССР (аэродром СЕВЕРОМОРСК-2), МиГ-19П до 1965 г.

641-й ГвИАП Рогачево 10-я ОА ПВО 641-й Гвардейский «Виленский» ордена Кутузова III степени ИАП; в 1951-72гг – на аэродроме БЕСОВЕЦ; МиГ-19 – с 1957г, одна АЭ до 1964 г.

656-й ИАП Тапа 6-я ОА ПВО В/ч 31522 МиГ-19 с 1957 до 1960 г.

689-й ГвИАП Нивенское 6-я ОА ПВО ММиГ-19/С/СВ/ПГ 689-й Гвардейский «Сандомирский» ордена Александра Невского ИАП имени Маршала Авиации А.И. Покрышкина; в/ч 21865; 12 МиГ-19 – с 10.1956, 5 МиГ-19С – с 12.1956, 9 МиГ-19С, 4 МиГ-19П - конец 1957. До 36 МиГ-19 разных типов до 1977 г.  

735-й ИАП Ханабад САВО МиГ-19П В/ч 10329; ранее относился к 12-й ОА ПВО

764-й ИАП Большое Савино (Сокол) МиГ-19П – с 1958г

777-й ИАП Сокол (Долинск) 11-я ОА ПВО В/ч 74420

786-й ИАП Правдинск ОМО ПВО МиГ-19ПМ В/ч 36648, МиГ-19ПМ с 1959 г. до 1971 г. 

787-й ИАП Финов (Финов-Эберсвальде) ГСВГ МиГ-19 В/ч 80657, позывной «Напайка»; входил в состав 16-й Гвардейской Краснознаменной «Свирской» ИАД; в 1955-70гг. базировался на аэродроме ГРОСС-ДОЛЬН (ГСВГ); одна АЭ МиГ-19 с 10.56 до 1961.

790-й ИАП Хотилово ОМО ПВО 790-й ордена Кутузова ИАП; в/ч 21237; позывной «Мудрец», МиГ-19 с 1959 г. до 1963 г.

841-й ГИАП Мериа ЗакВО 841-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Виленский» ордена Суворова II степени ИАП, МиГ-19 в 60-х

865-й ИАП Елизово-5 11-я ОА ПВО В/ч 54899 3-я АЭ МиГ-19ПМ - с 1958 г. до 1963 г.

927-й ИАП Береза (Осовцы) БелВО 927-й Краснознаменный «Кенигсбергский» ордена Александра Невского ИАП; 
МиГ-19 с 1958 г.

933-й ИАП Кайдаки (Днепропетровск) МиГ-19ПМ 8-я ОА ПВО, до 1974 г

968-й ИАП Россь БелВО 968-й Краснознаменный «Севастопольский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП; МиГ-19 с 1958

979-й ИАП Щучин (Рожанка) БелВО  979-й Краснознаменный «Волковысский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП (по другим данным – ордена Кутузова); в разное время базировался на аэродромах ОСОВЕЦ (БЕРЕЗА), ЩУЧИН (РОЖАНКА), ЛИДА МиГ-19С/П с 1958 до 1970 г.

999-й УИАП Скулбтэ (Рига) МиГ-19 2-й (с 04.1955 999-й ) Учебный ИАП ВОЛТК, с весны до осени 1956  базировался в Пярну и Нивенское. Расформирован в конце 1957. МиГ-19 – с 1955г 11 машин.

Зарубежные эксплуатанты:

Албания: 

Regt 7594, 12 МиГ-19ПМ с 10.1959 г. 

Regt 4020, МиГ-19ПМ

Regt 4030, МиГ-19C

МиГ-19С

Болгария:

11.ИАП, МиГ-19П с 1958 г

18.ИАП, МиГ-19П

19.ИАП, 12 МиГ-19ПМ с 1959 г

21.ИАП, 36 МиГ-19С 1958-1967 г.

Венгрия:

31.HVE, 12 МиГ-19ПМ с 1959 г

ГДР: 

JG 3, 12 МиГ-19С, 12 МиГ-19ПМ с 1959 г. 

Египет:

МиГ-19С

Индонезия:

SkU.12, 10 МиГ-19С

Ирак:

МиГ-19С

Куба:

10 МиГ-19П

Польша:

28.PLM, МиГ-19П с 1957 г, МиГ-19ПМ с 1959 г.

39.PLM, МиГ-19П с 1957 г, МиГ-19ПМ с 1959 г.

62.PLM, МиГ-19П с 1957 г.

Румыния:

91.RdeV, МиГ-19П с 1957 г, 10 МиГ-19ПМ с 1959 г.

Чехословакия:

1.SLP, МиГ-19П с 1958 г, МиГ-19ПМ с 1959 г.

4.SLP, МиГ-19П с 1957 г, S-105 c 1958 г, МиГ19ПМ с 1959 г.

5.SLP, МиГ-19П с 1958 г, МиГ-19ПМ с 1959 г.

11.SLP, МиГ-19С с 1957 г, МиГ-19П с 1957 г, МиГ19ПМ с 1959 г, S-105 c 1960 г.

----------


## lindr

Аварии и катастрофы МиГ-19 (будет дополняться)

59210449	МиГ-19	№21		49	1955	СССР		потерян 18.08.55

0115301	МиГ-19С	№153				СССР		потерян 12.55

0215310	МиГ-19С	№153				СССР		потерян 19.12.55

1215324	МиГ-19С	№153			1959	ГДР	844	JG 3 потерян 09.08.68

1215325	МиГ-19С	№153			1959	ГДР	495	JG 3 потерян 07.02.68

1215326	МиГ-19С	№153			1959	ГДР	872	JG 3 потерян 17.08.68

1215329	МиГ-19С	№153			1959	ГДР	930	JG 3 потерян 27.04.62

	МиГ-19С					СССР		сбит 01.05.60

	МиГ-19					СССР		979-й ИАП потерян лето 1963

	МиГ-19С					СССР		979-й ИАП потерян 1965

	МиГ-19					СССР		979-й ИАП потерян 1967

	МиГ-19					СССР		979-й ИАП потерян 1967


62210531	МиГ-19П	№21				Болгария	531	18.ИАП потерян 10.06.70

62210727	МиГ-19П	№21			1957	Польша	727	39.PLM потерян 03.08.66

62210739	МиГ-19П	№21			1957	Польша	739	WSP Modlin потерян 30.06.60

62210741	МиГ-19П	№21			1957	ЧССР	0741	11.SLP потерян 14.08.58

62210801	МиГ-19П	№21			1957	Румыния	801	91.RdeV потерян 04.06.59

62210812	МиГ-19П	№21			1958	ЧССР	0812	11.SLP потерян 17.09.60

62210818	МиГ-19П	№21			1958	ЧССР	0818	1.SLP потерян 20.01.59

62211012	МиГ-19П	№21			1958	Польша	1012	39.PLM потерян 16.06.67

	МиГ-19П					СССР		236-я ИАЭ потерян 28.03.68

	МиГ-19П					СССР		979-й ИАП потерян 01.08.70

	МиГ-19П					СССР		236-я ИАЭ потерян 04.07.71

65210903	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	665	JG 3 поврежден 16.11.65 списан

65210904	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	904	28.PLM потерян 20.06.66

65210910	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Польша	910	39.PLM, 28.PLM потерян 20.07.66

65210915	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	498	JG 3 потерян 28.07.62

65210924	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	553	JG 3 потерян 28.06.64

65210928	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	754	JG 3 потерян 16.12.61

65210930	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	ГДР	512	JG 3 потерян 20.10.63

65210931	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	931	19.ИАП потерян 1975

65210937	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Болгария	937	19.ИАП потерян 1969

65210942	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0942	4.SLP потерян 20.09.62

65210946	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0946	4.SLP потерян 27.11.66

65210950	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	0950	1.SLP потерян 29.03.65

65211002	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	1002	1.SLP потерян 10.04.64

65211003	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	ЧССР	1003	4.SLP потерян 29.11.60

65211016	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	016	91.RdeV потерян 06.04.65

65211018	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	018	91.RdeV поврежден 12.08.60 музей

65211019	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	019	91.RdeV потерян 28.05.70

65211021	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	021	91.RdeV потерян 25.07.61

65211022	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	022	91.RdeV потерян 13.09.60

65211023	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	023	91.RdeV потерян 20.11.62

65211029	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	29	31.HVE потерян 19.02.68

65211035	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	35	31.HVE потерян 24.10.64

65211038	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1959	Венгрия	38	31.HVE потерян 16.09.70

65211046	МиГ-19ПМ	№21			1960	ЧССР	1046	11.SLP потерян 05.03.64

65211024	ПМ	№21			1959	Румыния	024	91.RdeV потерян 22.07.70

	МиГ-19ПМ					СССР		потерян 25.02.69 Африканда

----------


## APKAH

> 15-й ИАП Румбула ПрибВО 15-й «Оршанский» ИАП им. Ф.Э. Дзержинского
> 
> 999-й УИАП Скулбтэ (Рига) МиГ-19 2-й (с 04.1955 999-й ) Учебный ИАП ВОЛТК, с весны до осени 1956  базировался в Пярну и Нивенское. Расформирован в конце 1957. МиГ-19 – с 1955г


 Директивой ГШ от 10.01.1949 15-й иап 20 февраля 1949 года был переименован в 899-й Оршанский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова ИАП имени Ф.Э. Дзержинского иап. В 1953 году полк был выведен из ГДР в Прибалтику на а/д Румбула (город Рига), вошёл в состав 30-й воздушной армии. В конце 1955 года полк приступил к освоению МиГ-19. Первым самолёт начал осваивать руководящий состав дивизии и полка. С начала 60-х аэропорт в аэропорт перевели гражданские рейсы ЛаУГА на Ил-18 (так как у основного Рига-Спилве ВПП составляла всего 1700 метров, а у а/д Румбула 2000 метров). Миг-19 в начале 60-х несколько лет делили ВПП с латвийскими Ил-18.

 До 1960 года три МиГ-19 из полка были переданы в Рижское военное авиационно-техническое училище связи, которое в 1967 году переименовано в РВВАИУ им. Якова Алксниса. В 60-е годы полк переучился на МиГ-21ПФМ. В последствии из РВВАИУ один Миг-19С был установлен на постаменте перед входом в училище, где простоял до 1993 года, при расформировании училица памятник сняли и вывезли в РФ. Также известно что в училище был Миг-19ПУ с дополнительными ЖРД, его судьба не известна. Ещё один Миг-19 был передан в 70-е годы в КЮЛ (Клуб Юнных Лётчиков, ставший впоследствии авиамузеем), но в конце 70-х годов по приказу "сверху" об утилизации всех Миг-15/17/19, его тоже разрезали на металлолом (без ведома музея). Также в Латвийской ССР Миг-19 использовался как учебное пособие в Даугавпилском ВВАИУ (ранее ДВАРТУ ПВО), известен один Миг-19 №25, его установили на постамент в 1973 году, к 25-летию училища. Демонтирован в 1993 году при расформировании училища, отправлен в Ставрополь (СВВАИУ). 

999 уаип ЦПЛС ВМФ (Рига-Скултэ), состав на середину 50-х годов: Як-25 (11), МиГ-19 (11).

----------


## Mig

> Попробую составить список авиаполков на МиГ-19
> 
> 32-й ГвИАП Шаталово МВО 32-й Гвардейский «Виленский» орденов Ленина и Кутузова III степени ИАП; в/ч 35452; в 1950-1967гг. – на аэродроме КУБИНКА;
> 
> 234-й ГвИАП Кубинка МВО полное наименование (с 1966 года): 234-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Проскуровский» орденов Кутузова III степени, Александра Невского, ИАП; с 1968г. – имени Ленинского комсомола;
> 
> 274-й ИАП Кубинка МВО МиГ-19 В/ч 93813; МиГ-19 с 03.1955. 1960г. передан в истребительно-бомбардировочную авиацию (см.)


Небольшие уточнения:
1. Все три перечисленных полка входили в состав 9 иад, штаб - аэродром Кубинка.
2. Все эти полки, эксплуатируя МиГ-19, базировались в Кубинке (Шаталово здесь не при чем).
3. МиГ-19 эксплуатировались в: 
                                             32 гиап и 274 иап в 1955-1960 гг.
                                             234 гиап, одна аэ - 1955-1962 гг.
4. 274 иап переучился в 1960 году с МиГ-19 на Су-7Б, поэтому формально и был подчинен ИБА, оставаясь в составе 9 иад ВВС МВО.

----------


## Mig

*Катастрофы МиГ-19 в 234 иап*
ФИО, звание летчика
Дата, самолет  и место гибели

Причина 


Капитан Слободчиков П.М.  
7 мая 1957 г., МиГ-19, аэродром Кубинка
Полный отказ управления самолетом в полете

Старший лейтенант Блудов В.А.
1 августа 1958 г., МиГ-19, аэродром Кубинка
Остановка обоих двигателей на взлете в результате помпажа

Капитан Парфенов В.А.
3 апреля 1959 г., МиГ-19ПМ, аэродром Свердловск 
Разрушение в воздухе правого подвесного бака вследствие производственного дефекта

Майор Фитин Ю.В.
27 июня 1961 г., МиГ-19, аэродром Тушино
Столкновение с землей из-за конструкционно-производственного дефекта 



*
Катастрофы МиГ-19 в  32 гиап*


Старший лейтенант Кузнецов К.
1955 г., аэродром Кубинка, МиГ-19
Самолет столкнулся с землей во время репетиции авиационного парада

Старший лейтенант Чуприна
1959 г., аэродром Кубинка, МиГ-19
На взлете упал в районе аэродрома. Отказ управления самолетом

----------


## lindr

Спасибо за подробную информацию!

----------


## APKAH

> Аварии и катастрофы МиГ-19 (будет дополняться)
> 
> 0115301	МиГ-19С	№153			СССР		потерян 12.55
> 
> 0215310	МиГ-19С	№153			СССР		потерян 19.12.55


Не сразу понял что 153 - это не бортовой. Номер завода было бы неплохо убрать вовсе, так как в самом з/н указывается принадлежность к заводу №21 или №153.
Если ведётся систематизирование информации о лётных проишествиях данного типа, то следует отталкиваться от даты л/п, а не от заводского номера. Также во избежание путаницы необходимо указывать имя/фамилию лётчика и тип л/п - авария это или катастрофа. В моих записях по лётным проишествиям нашлось несколько ранее не упомянутых л/п с самолётами Миг-19: 

●03.07.1955 катастрофа Миг-19, ГК НИИ ВВС

●19.12.1956 катастрофа Миг-19П, ГК НИИ ВВС

●1957 катастрофа Миг-19, 62 иап ВВС ЧФ, при освоении самолета, командир АП м-р И.М.Гуркович

●1958 катастрофа Миг-19, 62 иап ВВС ЧФ, попадание в спутную струю самолета-цели Ту-16, лётчик ст. л-т Сердюков

●весна 1958 катастрофа Миг-19, 62 иап ВВС ЧФ, при заходе на посадку в результате столкновения с сопкой, командир АП п/п-к В.С.Абрамов

●09.04.1960 катастрофа Миг-19, 356 иап ПВО, неудачная попытка перехвата U-2 ВВС США, разбился при посадке на дозаправку на а/д Орск, ст. л-т В.Карчевский

●01.05.1960 катастрофа Миг-19, 356 иап ПВО, при попытке догнать U-2 ВВС США по ошибке сбит ракетой ЗРК C-75

    По тревоге были подняты два МиГ-19 356-го ИАП, которые вели ст. л-ты Б.Айвазян и С.Сафронов. Несколько раньше был поднят в воздух на безоружном Су-9 (их было в полку всего два) лётчик той же части капитан Митенков, получивший приказ таранить U-2. Ни паре МиГ-19, ни Су-9 перехват не удался, и лавры победы достались ракетчикам. Правда, последние переусердствовали: Москва ждала результатов. В горячке и неразберихе, царившей на КП руководством было допущено роковое решение об обстреле ракетами своих перехватчиков, отметки которых на экране РЛС были приняты за отметки американских (!) самолетов. В итоге сбили один МиГ-19, а его летчик, ст. л-т Сергей Сафронов погиб (посмертно награжден орденом Красного Знамени).
    Отмечается также, что руководивший боем на КП части офицер (м-р Воронов) сразу разобрался, что U-2 сбит, а в воздухе находятся свои самолёты, и приказал по ним огня не открывать. Однако в его действия грубо вмешался вышестоящий начальник (генерал-майор И.Солодовников), отдавший приказ уничтожить 'цели' без разбору. Наказания он не понес, напротив - был представлен к награде.

●март 1961 катастрофа МиГ-19, 865 иап ВВС ТОФ, ст. л-т А.Верещагин

●август 1972 катастрофа Миг-19ПМ, 152 иап ПВО, лётчик А.В.Гавронский

●весна 1975 катастрофа Миг-19ПМ, 152 иап, лётчик л-т В.Антипов

В 01 ч 20 мин границу нарушил иранский легкомоторный самолет. Его своевременно обнаружили посты РТВ, и на перехват с аэродрома Ак-Тепе взлетел на МиГ-19 ст. л-т В. Антипов. Цель шла на малой высоте над горами, и обнаружить ее оказалось непросто. Тогда советский летчик снизился и попытался отыскать самолет-нарушитель на высоте его полета, но не успел уклониться от склона горы и врезался в нее. Иранской машине удалось уйти, а обломки истребителя и останки летчика обнаружили только спустя несколько дней в районе поселка Фирюза.

----------


## AndyM

МиГ-19C  Албания:
11(153)13  4-04
11(153)16  4-05
11(153)19  8-47
12(153)07  4-09
12(153)15  
13(153)02  3-02
13(153)03  3-03
13(153)04  3-04
13(153)07

----------


## lindr

> Если ведётся систематизирование информации о лётных проишествиях данного типа, то следует отталкиваться от даты л/п, а не от заводского номера. Также во избежание путаницы необходимо указывать имя/фамилию лётчика и тип л/п - авария это или катастрофа.


Это будет сделано несколько ка буду писать кратко, обновил список и информацию о полках.

----------


## ivo7001

> Пользуясь случаем хочу задать вопрос: как назывался МИГ-19 с ракетами К-13? П? ПМ? Или еще как-то?


МиГ-19ПТ

Как ето делали в Болгарии - http://www.airgroup2000.com/forum/vi...c.php?t=225697

----------


## Кацперский

Если интересно, могу уточнить данные про службу (части, даты) этого летательного аппарата в Польше, а также дать информацию насчёт лётных происшествий произошедших с ним.

----------


## FLOGGER

> был поднят в воздух на безоружном Су-9 (их было в полку всего два) лётчик той же части капитан Митенков, получивший приказ таранить U-2.


ЕМНИС, фамилия летчика на Су-9 была МЕНТЮКОВ, и на этом аэродроме он  оказался почти случайно (опять же, ЕМНИС) - они перегоняли свои СУ с завода в часть.

----------


## Victor53

●1957 катастрофа Миг-19, 62 иап ВВС ЧФ, при освоении самолета, командир АП м-р И.М.Гуркович

●1958 катастрофа Миг-19, 62 иап ВВС ЧФ, попадание в спутную струю самолета-цели Ту-16, лётчик ст. л-т Сердюков

●весна 1958 катастрофа Миг-19, 62 иап ВВС ЧФ, при заходе на посадку в результате столкновения с сопкой, командир АП п/п-к В.С.Абрамов

[/QUOTE]

12.06.1957 м-р ГУРКОВИЧ Иван Иванович. Катастрофа при выполнении учебно-тренировочного полета.

17 апреля 1958 года во время полетов днем при минимуме погоды потерпел катастрофу самолет МиГ-19с, пилотируемый командиром полка подполковником В.С. Абрамовым.

22.07.1960 ст. л-т СЕРДЮКОВ Валентин Петрович. Катастрофа при выполнении учебно-тренировочного полета.

----------


## GK21

Небольшая поправка и уточнение: на вооружении 2-й АЭ 234-го ИАП МиГ-19 состоял с 1956 по 1965 год (с 1957 г. - МиГ-19С). Осенью  1965 г. 2-я АЭ (бывшая 3-я) пересела на МиГ-21Ф-13.

----------


## Panda-9

В формуляре 689-го полка сказано, что МиГ-19 прибыли в полк 1 сентября 1956 года. К 15 сентября их *собрали*, а затем начали облетывать. Можно догадаться, что машины поставлялись в разобранном виде. В чем они транспортировались? Была ли поставка в разобранном виде нормой? Что-то ничего не удается найти.

----------


## Кацперский

> Была ли поставка в разобранном виде нормой?


В Польшу таким образом поставляли Як-17, Як-23, МиГ-15, МиГ-15бис, но это чуть раньше было (в начале 50-х).

----------


## Almer

979 иап,   1958 -1972 г.  Миг-19ПГ,МиГ-19С,МиГ-19П После получения МиГ-23 самолеты МиГ-19 перегнали на аэ. Горелово.  Один МиГ-19С остался памятником в Щучине.

----------


## ПСП

Уточнение: 
  764-й ИАП ПВО Большое Савино (г.Пермь) МиГ-19С с 1957г (2-я аэ), МиГ-19П с 1958г (1-я аэ). Обе модификации стояли на вооружении полка до начала 1970-х годов.

  Потери МиГ-19 764-го ИАП:
В 1960г сгорел во время "газовки" МиГ-19.  "Долго отказывался запускаться. Когда все же запустился, то произошел взрыв и пожар": http://s2.uploads.ru/kOqga.jpg
19.01.1960 МиГ-19 разбился при посадке ночью, лётчик п/п-к В.И.Архипов
09.04.1960г разбился во время захода на посадку в а/п Кольцово  МиГ-19, лётчик ст.лейтенант В.В.Карчевский (вылет по самолёту-нарушителю U-2);
01.05.1960г сбит ЗРК С-75  МиГ-19 №15 , лётчик ст.лейтенант С.И.Сафронов (в ходе  уничтожения самолёта-нарушителя U-2);
В 1970 г. самолет МиГ-19С, пилотируемый лейтенантом Мирошкиным, произвел посадку с убранным шасси. В результате пожара самолет полностью сгорел, летчик остался невредим;
07.05.1971г при совершении учебного полета на МиГ-19 в окрестностях г.Чермоз срывается в штопор и гибнет ст.лейтенант В.А.Рубаненко.

----------


## Fencer

Подскажет кто,где этот МиГ-19ПМ установлен в качестве памятника?

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-19С ВВС Болгарии

----------


## Fencer

> Подскажет кто,где этот МиГ-19ПМ установлен в качестве памятника?


Пионерлагерь "Березка" (недалеко от поселка Мещерино, Ступинского р-на, Московской области) ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Galcom

Привет!

Египет Шэньян F-6: Egyptian Shenyang F-6



Eastern Order of Battle

----------


## Златан Петров

ВВС Болгарии в 21 изтребительного авиационного полка п.Узунджово с 1958 г. до 1971 года експлоатирали 36 броя МИГ-19с.Для тех лет потеряли 10 штук 19С.      1.Капитан Нинев.....борд 888 отказ АРУ.Погиб.                                                                                                                                                                                       2.Капитан Ничев.....борд 867 сложние МТО. Погиб.                                                                                                                                                                                 3.Майор Пейчев......борд 857 сложние МТО. Погиб.                                                                                                                                                                                     4.Ст.л-т Мицев.......борд 874 сложние МТО.  Погиб.                                                                                                                                                                                    5.Майор Гунчев......борд 873 взрив бомб под крилями.Погиб.                                                                                                                                                            6.Л-т Петрински.....борд 880 взрив бомб под крилями.Катапултирал.                                                                                                                                            7.Л-т Димов...........борд 902 отказ левого двигателя на взлете.Погиб.                                                                                                                                          8.Л-т Петров..........борд 845 сложние МТО.Штопор. Погиб.                                                                                                                                                           9.Л-т Спасов Димов..борд 650 отказ правий двигателя на взлет.Погиб.                                                                                                                                          10.Л-т Панеков.......борд 852 отказ правий двигателя на висота 1100 м.Катапултирал.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо за эксклюзивную информацию!

----------


## Sveto

Ищу реестр МиГ-15/15бис Военно-воздушные силы Венгрии . Есть особая тема на них ?

----------


## lindr

Здесь нет, но сами венгры тему проработали, однако там есть вопросы

Keres

Gyártó/Típus/Altípus. -> выбираем тип

Нажимаем поиск (Kuldes)

пример поиска на 15УТИ

Tal

----------


## Sveto

как узнать дату выпуска к примеру зав. номера 1925 ?

----------


## lindr

На Венгерском сайте только года эксплуатации в ВВС Венгрии.

----------


## Sveto

думаю они не новые были

----------


## Panda-9

Кто-нибудь знает, где на МиГ-19 можно увидеть заводской номер?

----------


## lindr

На щитке шасси, лючках с обратной стороны.

----------


## Panda-9

> На щитке шасси, лючках с обратной стороны.


Спасибо! Речь о памятнике. Шасси убрано, лючки на местах. Бум думать... Кстати, на каких именно лючках? Ведь не на всех же.

----------


## lindr

Модификация какая?

У завода №21 на силовом наборе встречается еще. Шильды есть, но так без особого результата. 

Если коротко, делаем фотообзор снимаем все номерные, на лючках пример надписи "т.{тип} 62 05-35"  (Машина 689-го ГвИАП есть фото в книге про полк - з.н. 62210535)

----------


## Panda-9

Речь об этом планере:
Подземелья Кёнигсберга • Просмотр темы - КВАТУ Калининградское военное авиационно-техническое училище
Есть робкая надежда до него добраться.
Но туда, куда офицеры на фото в "Легендарном полке" заглядывают, сомневаюсь, что получится.

----------


## Avia M

Возможно сгодится...
 Кубинка. На данном экземпляре, имеется маркировка "10 10". Под слоем серебрянки, предположительно камуфляж (зелёный).

----------


## lindr

МиГ-19П вроде. тогда подходит.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это "П" и есть.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

https://youtu.be/7KCRjhehlNM
В этом ролике пионеры-шутники с видеокамерой залезли на территорию какого-то объекта, где стоят два МиГ-19. Один на видео есть, про другой на словах в конце ролика. Территориально это окрестности Соснового Бора, Ленобласть, побережье Финского залива. 
https://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVSYE4m7
На яндекс-карте (если у вас откроется) это опознается тут.

----------


## Avia M

> МиГ-19П вроде. тогда подходит.


В нишах осн. опор.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-19 (в Курске)  :

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за интересные кадры, но на первом фото вряд ли Халино, на горизонте наблюдаются возвышенности и личный состав в панамах, которые выдавались в основном в Средней Азии

----------


## ПСП

> Спасибо за интересные кадры, но на первом фото вряд ли Халино, на горизонте наблюдаются возвышенности и личный состав в панамах, которые выдавались в основном в Средней Азии


Возможна ошибка. Снимки с сайта "Ок".

----------


## Avia M

Интересно.
Восстанавливая подфюзеляжный "гребень", обнаружил цифровую комбинацию на усилителе. Деталь размером с "спичечный коробок", находящаяся в скрытой полости. Неужели такой педантичный контроль учета или качества...

----------


## stream

Выходной контроль цеха изготовителя-клеймо ОТК, тушью(несмываемая на основе  дихлорэтана) чертёжный номер, ещё и сопроводительная бирка привязывается)).

----------


## FLOGGER

Если это подфюзеляжный гребень, то какова же его толщина (ширина) в основании?

----------


## Avia M

> Если это подфюзеляжный гребень, то какова же его толщина (ширина) в основании?


Переменная (прибл. 80-100 мм), если необходимо точнее завтра измерю. Длинна 1880.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо! Я думал он тоньше. Т. е. макс ширина 100мм?

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо! Я думал он тоньше. Т. е. макс ширина 100мм?


Максимальная ширина (торец на фото) 95 мм.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо еще раз.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-19 №36   В Андреаполе   :

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-19 №36   В Андреаполе


Хорошее фото, спасибо. Только это не совсем МИГ-19 - это, насколько я вижу, МИГ-19СВ. А это еще интереснее. Мало их было.

----------


## Avia M

Форумчанин *FLOGGER* заметил некий воздухозаборник... http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...989876-19.jpg/
Что интересно, внутри имеется отверстие, похоже осознанного происхождения...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Форумчанин *FLOGGER* заметил некий воздухозаборник...


Да-да, я здесь.



> Что интересно, внутри имеется отверстие, похоже осознанного происхождения..


 Я не знаю, кто "экспериментировал" с этим именно самолетом, но знаю, что ни на какой серийной модификации МИГ-19 в этом месте в\заборник не ставится, тем более от Сухих. Более того, я не нашел ни на одной фотографии в этом месте какого-либо отверстия в ф-же. Так что, наличие этого "устройства" мне совершенно непонятно.
А вот и искомые в\заборники на Су-9. Такие же можно найти и на Су-7,11,15... Но на МИГах таких нет.

----------


## Avia M

"Заборник" отличается от приведённых вами, наличием внутри "каплеобразного прилива"... 
Позже посмотрим из "кабины".

----------


## FLOGGER

Спорить не собираюсь в силу бессмысленности. Попробуйте найти такой же в\з на *любом*  МИГе.

----------


## Avia M

> Спорить не собираюсь в силу бессмысленности. Попробуйте найти такой же в\з на *любом*  МИГе.


Читаете мои мысли... :Smile:  Всего-навсего имею желание установить истину, кто, когда, зачем.

----------


## PPV

Некоторые данные по эксплуатации МиГ-19 в авиации войск ПВО.

Согласно отчетам о составе ИА ПВО (таковые составлялись обычно с периодичностью раз в полгода, или по отдельному запросу),  первые МиГ-19 появились в ПВО интервале 01-06.1956 г., и были отмечены в составе:
15 гиад (Орел) 52 ВИА МО ПВО – 4 шт.
28 иад (Сангачалы) 42 ВИА БО ПВО – 3 шт.

Более подробные данные есть по состоянию на 01.05.1960 г., однако сразу оговорюсь, что не везде они разбиты до уровня полков, для некоторых - только на уровне дивизий, Итак:
МО ПВО
401 иап (Смоленск) 2 КП ПВО = 10х19П
17 иад (В.Волочек) = 8х19, 5х19С/СВ
191 иап (Ефремов) 15 ДПВО = 8х19П, 3х19ПМ
28 иап (Кричев) 7 К ПВО = 10х19П
423 иап (Правдинск) 18 Д ПВО = 11х19ПМ
786 иап (Правдинск) 18 ДПВО = 12х19ПМ
БО ПВО
18 УЦБП (Красноводск) = 16х19ПМ
83 гиап (Ростов-на-Дону) 12 К ПВО = 7х19С
562 иап (Крымск) 12 К ПВО = 2х19, 2х19С, 2х19СВ, 8х19П
627 иап (Сальяны) 15 К ПВО = 3х19П, 5х19СВ, 32х19П
259 иад (Кировобад) 15 К ПВО = 10х19ПМ
382 иап (Ханкала) 22 ДПВО = 8х19С
11 ОА ПВО
404 иап (Угловая) 23 К ПВО = 6х19С, 11х19П
865 иап (Елизово) 6 ДПВО = 2х19С, 8х19ПМ
528 иап (Смирных) 24 ДПВО = 7х19, 6х19СВ, 4х19П
302 иап (Переяславка) 29 Д ПВО = 6х19, 8х19С, 2х19СВ
8 ОА ПВО
39 гиап (Васильков) 19 Д ПВО = 4х19С, 10х19П
933 иап (Кайдаки) 11 Д ПВО = 1х19, 4х19С, 10х19ПМ
62 иап (Бельбек) 1 ДПВО = 17х19С, 10х19СВ, 18х19П
10 ОА ПВО
26 иад(Петрозаводск) = 4х19ПМ, 4х19П, 11х19, 19х19С
174 гиап (Килп-Явр) 21 К ПВО = 18х19ПМ, 4х19П, 5х19, 6х19С, 2х19СВ
6 ОА ПВО
425 иап (Ласнамяэ) 14 ДПВО = 26х19, 4х19СВ
655 иап (Тапа) 14 Д ПВО = 12х19, 8х19С, 4х19СВ, 10х19П, 10х19ПМ
44 иад (Горелово) = 12х19С, 3х19СВ, 16х19П, 4х19ПМ
2 ОА ПВО
201 иап (Мачулище) 11 К ПВО = 5х19, 2х19С, 3х19СВ, 10х19ПМ
689 гиап (Нивенское) 27 К ПВО = 11х19С, 5х19СВ, 16х19П
4 ОА ПВО
764 иап (Б.Савино) 20 К ПВО = 7х19, 17х19П
14 ОА ПВО
287 иап (Толмачево) 186 иад = 7х19С
350 иап (Белая) 26 ДПВО = 8х19
25 К ПВО
683 иап (Княжна) = 15х19, 11х19ПМ
767 иап (Мариновка) 10 ДПВО = 2х19, 10х19ПМ
30 К ПВО
9 гиап (Андижан) = 1х19, 6х19С, 8х19П
152 иап (Ак-Тепе) 38 иад = 1х19С
735 иап (Карши) 38 иад = 8х19П, 5х19ПМ
УКЦ
592 уиап (Клин) = 1х19С, 9х19П
594 уиап (Савостлейка) = 6х19С, 16х19П, 12х19ПМ
60 ИСАД
678 сиап (Сары-Шаган) = 2х19, 2х19П

----------


## FLOGGER

> Всего-навсего имею желание установить истину, кто, когда, зачем.


И это правильно.

----------


## ПСП

> Некоторые данные по эксплуатации МиГ-19 в авиации войск ПВО.
> Более подробные данные есть по состоянию на 01.05.1960 г., однако сразу оговорюсь, что не везде они разбиты до уровня полков, для некоторых - только на уровне дивизий, Итак:
> МО ПВО
> 
> 4 ОА ПВО
> 764 иап (Б.Савино) 20 К ПВО = 7х19, 17х19П


PPV, получается что, на перехват U-2 01.05.1960г вылетала пара МиГ-19(без буквы)? Ни МиГ-19С, ни МиГ-19СВ на тот момент в 764 иап не было???

----------


## PPV

> PPV, получается что, на перехват U-2 01.05.1960г вылетала пара МиГ-19(без буквы)? Ни МиГ-19С, ни МиГ-19СВ на тот момент в 764 иап не было???


Никогда не задавался этим вопросом, и поэтому вынужден был лезть в свои старые записи, посвященные этому случаю. Нет, на перехват Пауэрса поднимали МиГ-19П, вот выписка из документа: "В 8-43 2х МиГ-19П с аэ Кольцово для перехвата цели в случае ее дальнейшего полета, на удаление 170 км св аэ вылета (зам.ком.аэ капитан Айвазян Б.Г., к-Р звена ст.л-т Сафронов С.И."
Кроме этого поднимали еще 1хМиГ-19 764 иап с аэ Б.Савино, командир аэ майор Гусев Г.М.

----------


## FLOGGER

> PPV, получается что, на перехват U-2 01.05.1960г вылетала пара МиГ-19?


Но могли вылететь и 19П.

----------


## ПСП

PPV,  а название того документа у Вас сохранилось???

А то, информация по модификации МиГ-19 разная в разных публикациях. То МиГ-19С, то СВ... 
Из истории 764 иап :
" В это время на аэродроме Кольцово уже больше часа ожидали команды на взлет вылетевшие по тревоге из Большого Савино самолеты 764 иап капитана Б.Г.Айвазяна (бортовой номер 15) и старшего лейтенанта С.И.Сафронова (бортовой номер 22). Поскольку самолет № 22 дозаправили первым, то капитан Айвазян пересел на него. В 8:43 московского времени Айвазян и Сафронов были подняты в воздух.
 Всего произведено 8 вылетов по самолету-нарушителю: Т-3 (Су-9) – 3, МиГ-19 – 2, МиГ-19П – 1, МиГ-15 – 2. Выпущено 8 ракет (по другим сведениям - 14). "

http://web.archive.org/web/201312022...ic.php?id=1888

----------


## PPV

Боевое донесение 4 ОА ПВО N 0012 от 01.05.1960 г.

----------


## ПСП

PPV, большое спасибо! БЛАГОДАРЮ !!!

----------


## PPV

В этом документе написано о 7 самолето-вылетах: Т-3 = 2, МиГ19П = 2, МиГ-19 = 1, МиГ-15бис = 2.
При этом непосредственно по U-2 якобы выпущено всего 5 ЗУР, 1 - 5 зенрад 37 зенрабр, 1 шт. - 2 зенрад 57 зенрабр и 3 шт. - 1 зенрад 57 зенрабр.  Сколько потом выпущено по МиГ-19 не указано, стрелял 4 зенрад 57 зенрабр...

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще-то, НЯП, 75-й комплекс по одной цели пускал 2 ракеты.

----------


## PPV

> Вообще-то, НЯП, 75-й комплекс по одной цели пускал 2 ракеты.


Ну вообще-то там есть примечание относительно 2 зенрад 57 зенрабр, о том, что 2 ракеты не израсходованы в связи с нахождением цели в секторе запрета стрельбы. А про 5 зенрад 37 зенрабр написано, что стрельба велась на параметре 22 км, при развороте цели на 180 ...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Ребята, а я вот вам по поводу этого случая такую вещь докладываю. В 2010 году, когда я был в Перми, позвали нам одного очень уважаемого там ветерана, техника Сафронова - Киселев Леонид Федорович, в Савино с 1956 года, усадили в одном из классов прям во время полетов, и он как давай рассказывать всё по порядку. Получилось такое экспресс-интервью длиной в час, которое в виду неожиданности и (естественно) неподготовленности для меня оказалось практически полностью его монологом. Я практически не задавал вопросов (только уточняющие), но всё это записал на диктофон и долгое время думал, где приделать ноги этому материалу. Сейчас по прочтении ваших запросов и уточнений переслушал его и сообщаю краткий пересказ:

В 1958 году в Савино поступили 9 штук первых МиГ-19, почему то он сказал 19Р (!?). Цитата - "Р - рулевой, с двумя тормозными щитками, тремя пушками, там подвешивались блоки 2 по 8 снарядов, 58 год это было, ... маневренность его была занижена, стабилизатор управлялся половинкой, но он был легче и более высотный". Далее рассказ о первой катастрофе в 20 числах апреля 1960 г. (ст. л-т Корчевский, если я правильно услышал, минус один), и потом длинное описание по случаю Сафронова (минус второй). Потом (конкретно указывает, после этого случая), по его словам Хрущев велел все МиГ-19 уничтожить, и, снова цитата - "все наши оставшиеся 7 самолетов было решено списать, 1 отдали на разделку, 6 штук передали в Ирбит в школу механиков, включая и мой, который прилетел потом обратно, и не прошло и года, к нам поступили МиГ-19С и в том числе два перехватчика, которые уже и с прицелом хорошим были, подвеска ракет управляемая и неуправляемая...". 

И второе, насчет 15 и 22 бортов, снова цитата - "мой самолет был 22, когда я приехал (имеется в виду на место падения), смотрю, четверка там видна, 24, самолет Суходеева (техника, то бишь)... мой потом да, 22 вернулся, мне Борис (Айвазян) потом сказал, да просто пересели, поменялись, у Сафронова был ключ от подвесных баков, я сел на заправленный (22), а он остался заправить другой (то есть 24)".

У меня нет оснований не доверять этому длинному и полному деталей рассказу, лично я по нему сейчас сделал вполне однозначный вывод, что это были не П, не С или СВ на тот момент, а более ранние, ну и кроме того, обнаружилась интересность в бортовых по этому известному случаю.

----------


## PPV

Боевое донесение 4 ОА ПВО от 01.05.1960 было первым в этой цепочке, потом были и другие, по видимому, уточненные. Согласно БД 4 ОА ПВО N 0015 от 05 05.1960 ситуация выглядит уже немного по другому. Говорится о 8 самолёто-вылетах (добавлен еще один вылет Т-3), и про МиГ-19 уточнено, что Айвазян и Сафронов были на обычных МиГ-19, а Гусев как раз наоборот, на МиГ-19П. Указано также, что при обстреле Сафронова 4 зенрад 57 зенрабр было израсходовано 3 ракеты. Итого, действительно, 8 ракет, но непосредственно по U-2 - 5...

----------


## PPV

Выписка из боевого донесения 4 ОА ПВО от 01.05.1960 г.

1. В 7-01 от РТВ 30 ОК ПВО РТВ армии был принят и обнаружен самолет – нарушитель У-2. … 
Проводка цели осуществлялась: 
ОРЛР (Ново-Казалинск, Аральск), 
ОРЛР (Карабутан, свх. Северный, Домбаровский, Павловский), 
ОРЛР (Кустанай, Троицк, Челябинск), 
ОРЛР (Уктус), ОРЛР (Н. Тагил),
ОРЛР (Н.Тагил).
На всем протяжении цель маневрировала по высоте в пределах 2-3 км.

2. Для уничтожения нарушителя были приняты след. меры: 
К 6-48 приведены в готовность № 1 
…
на АЭ Троицк – 4хМиГ-15бис;
на АЭ Кольцово - 2хТ-3 (перелетные №№ 36221, 48395), совершающие рейсовый перелет; 
на АЭ Б. Савино – 4хМиГ-19. В 7-30 2хМиГ-19 перебазированы с АЭ Б. Савино на АЭ Кольцово.

3. На уничтожение нарушителя ИА произведено 7 самолето-вылетов:

С АЭ Кольцово – 2 х Т-3, перелетные, не имеющие ракет и высотного снаряжения.
В 7-40 – 1хТ-3 (к-н А.Н. Сакович, перелетный № 36221) с целью действий на таран в р-н 150 км южнее Троицк для перехвата на удалении 450 км от АЭ вылета на рубеже Кустанай – Карталы.
В 8-14 – для усиления 1хТ-3 (к-н А.И. Ментюков, перелетный № 48395) с задачей перехвата цели на удалении 180 км от АЭ вылета, на рубеже Челябинск – Юрюзань и уничтожением ее действием на таран.
С задачей действий по цели на случай снижения ее высоты были подняты:
В 7-27 – 2хМиГ-15бис 412 ИАП с АЭ Троицк для перехвата цели на рубеже … на удалении 250 км от АЭ вылета (к-р АЭ м-р А.Ф. Носков, к-р звена к-н П.А. Горюк).
В 8-43 2хМиГ-19П с АЭ Кольцово из состава 764 ИАП для перехвата цели в случае ее дальнейшего полета, на удалении 170 км северо-восточнее АЭ вылета (зам. Ком. АЭ к-н Б.Г. Айвазян, к-р звена С.И. Сафронов).
В 8-55 1хМиГ-19 764 ИАП с АЭ Б. Савино, который был возвращен в связи с уничтожением цели (к-р АЭ м-р Г.М. Гусев)

Управление истребителями осуществлялось с КП 101 ИАД и ПН Уктус.
БД ИА проходили в ПМУ (безоблачно, видимость 20 км).
При выполнении БЗ погиб летчик 764 ИАП ст.л-т Сафронов С.И. на с-те МиГ-19. Предположительно, л-к погиб при вхождении в зону огня 57 зенрабр с неработающим ответчиком. 

4. В ЗРВ в готовность № 1 к 6-48 приведены 26 зенрад. Цель входила в зоны огня 37 и 57 зенрабр.

В 8-46 по цели открыл огонь 5 зенрад 37 зенрабр, израсходована 1 ракета. Стрельба велась на параметре 22 км при развороте цели на 180 градусов (Н=15 км, V=200 м/с), после чего цель пошла с набором Н до 22 км.
В 8-52 открыл огонь 2 зенрад 57 зенрабр, израсходована 1 ракета, 2 ракеты не израсходованы в связи с нахождением цели в секторе запрета стрельбы. Пущенная ракета взорвалась вблизи цели, которой было нанесено поражение, после чего летчик катапультировался, а самолет, видимо, ввиду заклинения рулей, производил полет с набором высоты до 25 км.
В 8-55 по цели открыл огонь 1 зенрад 57 зенрабр, израсходовано 3 ракеты (Н цели = 25 км, М=170 м/с).
Огнем 1 и 2 зенрад 57 зенрабр (ВРИО к-ра зенрад м-р Воронов, к-р зенрад к-н Шелудько) самолет был сбит и упал в 32 км юго-восточнее Свердловск (ст. Косулино). М-р Воронов самостоятельно стрельбу производил впервые.
После уничтожения самолета – нарушителя, падение которого продолжалось около 20 мин., 2хМиГ-19, находившиеся в р-не уничтожения цели, продолжали полет в направлении г. Пермь, с последующим разворотом в направлении Решеты. Один самолет продолжал полет предп., при неработающем ответчике, вошел в зону пуска 4 зенрад 57 зенрабр и был обстрелян.

5. В 12-10 01.05.1960 КП и войска армии приступили к нормальной БД 
…

----------


## PPV

Выписка из донесения ГК В ПВО Министру обороны СССР тов. Малиновскому Р.Я. от 06.05.1960 г.


В 5-33 с-т нарушитель был обнаружен дежурной РЛС П-8 36 РЛР 30 ОК ПВО на дальности 130 км. …
В 5-41 на перехват с АЭ Кокайты были подняты 2хМиГ-15бис 13 ИАД ВВС и в 5-48 2хМиГ-15бис с АЭ Чирчик 30 ОК ПВО. Вылетевшие истребители набрали Н=13000-14000 м, но самолет-нарушитель не обнаружили, находясь ниже его на 5000-6000 м, что подтверждается ПРВ-10 24 ОРЛР, которая определила высоту нарушителя уже в 19000 м.
В качестве заслона по пути вероятного направления поднят с АЭ Андижан истребитель МиГ-19П, который на цель не наводился из-за прохождения ее восточнее АЭ до 450 км.
Оценивая возможные маршруты дальнейшего следования, были отданы распоряжения о маневре высотных истребителей на следующие АЭ: 2хТ-3 и 2хМиГ-19 из Мурманска в Архангельск, 3хМиГ-19 из Мурманска в Амдерму, 2хТ-3 из Новосибирска в Омск, 1хТ-3 из Новосибирска в Свердловск, 1хТ-3 из Сары-Шагана (Балхаш) в Ташкент, 2хТ-3 Красноводска Кюрдамир, 1хМиГ-19 из Перми Свердловск, 4хМиГ-19 из Андижана в Луговой (Фрунзе).
В готовность № 2 были приведены высотные истребители Т-3 на АЭ: Килп-Явр, Барановичи, Озерное, Стрый, Кировское, Красноводск, Ак-Тепе, мары, Карши, Семипалатинск, Новосибирск, Владимировка, Сары-Шаган и Астрахань.
В 7-09 нарушитель прошел 75 км восточнее Тюра-Там и в зону огня, уже вставшего по Вашей директиве от 15.04.1960г. 725 зенрап, не входил.
При дальнейшем углублении цели в сторону Урала, с АЭ Троицк, ввиду отсутствия высотных перехватчиков, было поднято 2хМиГ-15бис 4 ОА ПВО, но, как и предыдущие, они были значительно ниже полета цели, высота которой от П-30 24 РЛР определялась до 22000 м. 
Находившиеся на АЭ Свердловск (ГВФ) на маршруте перегонки 2хТ-3 были приведены в готовность к вылету и л-ки к-ны Сакович и Ментюков, не имея на своих самолетах ракет, были направлены на перехват … для уничтожения его тараном. Летчики с полным сознанием ответственности приняли к выполнению эту задачу – действовать на таран.
К-н Ментюков, вылетевший на Т-3, в 8-36 включил форсаж, был сведен с целью, но противника не видел, предп., из-за разницы в высоте и стремления летчика обнаружить цель визуально, без использования РЛП. В этот момент летчик на самолете Т-3 достиг Н>20000 м.
По предварительным данным, второй самолет Т-3 после набора Н=12300, по команде с КП 101 ИАД сбросил баки, включил форсаж и начал производить разгон скорости, но ввиду неумелого действия командира 101 ИАД и командира 51 РТП, не был наведен на цель.
Затем с АЭ Кольцово и Б. Савино поднимались 3хМиГ-19, но перехват не состоялся ввиду большой разницы высот…
При подходе к р-ну Челябинска нарушитель в зону ЗРВ не входил, обойдя ее с запада.
В р-не Кыштым цель вошла в зону пуска 4 зенрад 37 бр., но не была захвачена станцией наведения ракет. 5 зенрад, несмотря на большую дальность, произвел пуск 1 ракеты, но безрезультатно, т.к. цель была вне пределов захвата СНР. …
… цель была поражена ракетными дивизионами 57 зенрабр.
… по предварительным данным, … летчик по фамилии Паверс, по национальности американец, является летчиком авиационного метеорологического отряда, который базируется в Адана (Турция)… По показаниям летчика, этот отряд предназначен для ведения воздушной разведки над территорией Советского Союза.
27.04.1960 два летчика этого отряда (в т.ч. Паверс) из Адана перелетели в Пешавар (Пакистан), где до 01.05.1960 г. проходили высотную подготовку в барокамере и кислородную тренировку.
На данный полет л-к имел задание от п-ка Шелтон сфотографировать определенные объекты Советского Союза, следую по маршруту: Пешавар – Буде (Норвегия).

----------


## PPV

Выписка из боевого донесения 4 ОА ПВО от 05.05.1960 г.

1.… В 8-53 – 8-54 по ГГС из группы ЗРВ (…) поступил доклад о том, что обстрелянная цель № 8630 применяет помехи, выбросила контейнер на парашютах, и не наблюдается. В этот же период от РЛР Уктус и с КП 9 ОРТБ были получены донесения, что цель скрылась с облаке помех.

В 8-52 – 8-53 в район обстрела цели 1 дивизиона 57 зенрабр вошли 2хМиГ-19 (ведущий - № 652), которые следовали раздельно на удалении 10-15 км. Ввиду того, что у одного из них ответчик системы опознавания не работал, а также из-за того, что ВРИО к-ра 57 зенрабр … доложил, что цель под прикрытием помех следует курсом на северо-запад, данный истребитель был принят за цель № 8630 и его проводка продолжалась.
РЛР Н. Тагила поиск и сопровождение цели (фактически – истребителя без работающего ответчика) производила в своем секторе и давала точные данные о ее высоте, однако к-ром 9 ОРТБ …, эти данные не были использованы, а оповещение осуществлялось по данным РЛС П-30 (Б. Савино), которые по причине большого удаления (285 км) давали искажение Н=19000 м.
Такое неоправданное отсеивание точных данных о высоте послужило одной из причин того, что в дальнейшем о своем истребителе стали извещать как о цели, идущей на высоте 19000 м вплоть до 9-13.

ИА:
Для перехвата и уничтожения нарушителя в 7-27 были подняты с АЭ Троицк 2хМиГ-15бис 412 ИАП 101 ИАД … В 8-00 оба были выведены на рубеж перехвата, но цель не обнаружили.
В 7-40 с АЭ Кольцово – 1хТ-3 (к-н Сакович А.Н.) с задачей перехвата и уничтожения способом на таран в район 150 км южнее Троицк, на удаление 450 км от АЭ вылета… По команде с КП 101 ИАД летчик сбросил баки и включил форсаж, но из-за ошибочных данных 51 РТП (цель устойчиво выдавалась на Н=10000 м), экипаж выше 12000 м не поднимался.
Второй Т-3 (к-н Ментюков А.И.) был поднят в 8-14 … для уничтожения нарушителя способом «на таран» на рубеже Челябинск - Юрюзань. Подъем – по радио с ГКП, управление – с ПН Уктус.
На удалении 190 км от АЭ вылета была дана команда на сброс ПТБ и включение форсажа. После разворота на курс полета цели была дана команда на разгон до М=1,9 и набор максимальной высоты.
После набора Н=20750 м, истребитель был довернут на цель, но имея большое превосходство в скорости, обогнал ее, не обнаружив, т.к. цель прошла на 2000 м выше и, кроме того, экран РЛС был забит помехами, видимо, под воздействием генератора помех, размещенного в ХЧФ вражеского самолета. При остатке топлива 650 кг, летчику было приказано произвести посадку на АЭ Кольцово. Посадка произведена в 8-52.
В 8-43 решением ком. ИА…., без доклада мне и информации РТВ и ЗРВ, и без постановки задачи Главному штурману армии, через отдел перелетов с АЭ Кольцово были подняты 2хМиГ-19 (Б.Г. Айвазян и С.И. Сафронов) с задачей набора высоты над АЭ до 6000 м.
Истребители набрали эту высоту и в течение 8-10 мин. находились в р-не АЭ. Управление ими осуществлялось через комендатуру ВВС Кольцово, где находился нач. ОБП ИА армии…
В 8-50 Главный штурман армии приказал ПН Уктус взять управление ими на себя, а истребителям уйти на удаление 210 км, чтобы вывести их из зоны поражения ЗРВ.
Подъем истребителей был произведен в то время, когда нарушитель подходил с юго-востока к зоне ЗРВ Свердловска и находился на удалении 20 км от зоны 2 зенрад 57 зенрабр. В результате, в момент, когда офицер наведения 2 зенрад ст. техник-л-т Фельдблюм Э.Э. должен был произвести пуск ракет по цели, он увидел на экране наведения двух своих истребителей, и пуск был произведен с опозданием на 2 мин., только одной ракетой, встреча которой с целью произошла на предельном параметре.
В 8-51 – 9-02 на ГП ГКП в р-не цели северо-западнее Верх-Нейвинск, стали выдаваться данные оповещение о двух парах истребителей. После запроса и уточнения, ком. ИА доложил, что поскольку цель уходит от г. Свердловск на северо-запад, им принято решение о подъеме пары МиГ-19 с АЭ Кольцово в 8-43 для догона цели в направлении г. Пермь с последующей посадкой в Б. Савино, а также 1хМиГ-19 с АЭ Б. Савино.
После прохода АЭ, штурман ПН Уктус запросил Айвазяна о включении «Кубика» (СРО). Последний, обратив внимание на то, что лампочка мигает, … включил ответчик и доложил на ПН, после чего штурман ПН ответил, что видит ст. л-та Сафронова, идущего с включенным ответчиком, а к-на Айвазяна – с выключенным. Пара МиГ-19, набрала высоту 11 км, отойдя 180 км от АЭ Кольцово. Из-за отсутствия фактич. цели, наведение их не производилось, и по команде с ПН, они были возвращены на АЭ Кольцово в паре, следуя на дистанции 10-15 км друг друга.
В 9-09, при вхождении пары МиГ-19 на удалении 180 км от Свердловска и 120 км от Б. Савино, несмотря на доклад Гл. штурмана армии … и ст. штурмана ГКП… о целесообразности посадки пары МиГ-19 на АЭ Б. Савино, т.к. мало горючего и они находятся ближе к г. Пермь, генерал … было приказано развернуть истребители и сажать их на АЭ Кольцово, о чем мне не доложили, а ком. ЗРВ и РТВ не проинформировали.
В результате, Айвазян шел впереди с выключенным ответчиком, а Сафронов сзади – с включенным, и один из истребителей был принят за цель.
По приказу ПН Уктус, к-н Айвазян резко снизил высоту, а ст. л-т Сафронов приказ не выполнил, поэтому при заходе на посадку попал в зону пуска 4 зенрад 57 зенрабр, был обстрелян и сбит. Летчик погиб. (пущено 3 ракеты).
В 8-55 с АЭ Б. Савино был поднят 1хМиГ-19П (к-н Гусев Г.М.) и повторно, с АЭ Кольцово в 9-24 – Т-3, л-к – к-н Ментюков, которые были посажены на АЭ, т.к. к этому времени нарушитель был сбит огнем ЗРВ.
Из-за плохого управления истребителями, при следовании на АЭ посадки со снижением высоты, самолет Т-3 также прошел через зону пуска 3 зенрад 57 зенрабр, вне границ установленного коридора.

Итог: 8 самолето-вылетов, в т.ч. 3хТ-3, 2хМиГ-19, 1хМиГ-19П, 2хМиГ-15.

----------


## Intruder

683 иап (Княжна) = 15х19, 11х19ПМ

Вообще-то 683 иап это Бобровка и МиГ-19 там не наблюдалось....

----------


## PPV

> 683 иап (Княжна) = 15х19, 11х19ПМ
> 
> Вообще-то 683 иап это Бобровка и МиГ-19 там не наблюдалось....


Тут я бессилен, что было в документе, то и написал.
Могу дать раскладку еще и на май 1961-го, там для 683 иап было:
Место базирования - Бобровка, на вооружении - 7х19С/СВ, 9х19ПМ.
А в Княжне значится уже 681 иап...

----------


## Intruder

Павел! Я был не прав....  одна АЭ была на МиГ-19
на 01.05.1960  4+3 х МиГ-19С/СВ + 8+1 х МиГ-19ПМ

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-19ПМ б/н 48 синий (заводской № 65210745) ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация, ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация и ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Avia M

В коллекцию парка "Патриот".

----------


## Avia M

Не только краской. Обтекатель пушки.

----------


## Avia M

Вопрос знатокам.
Стабилизатор зафиксировался в таком положении (по ощущениям "встал на замок"). 
 В какой лючок заглянуть, с целью его освобождения?

----------


## ПСП

Со страницы 472 иап ПВО (Орёл). С сайта "Ок".

----------


## Mister Z

> В коллекцию парка "Патриот".


Он же после сборки и перекраски - ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## FLOGGER

Это "П" или как-то по-другому? Известен его тип по формуляру?  Крыло у него родное, неизвестно?

----------


## Avia M

> Это "П" или как-то по-другому? Известен его тип по формуляру?  Крыло у него родное, неизвестно?


Крыло родное...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Крыло родное..


А как насчет первой части вопроса?

----------


## Avia M

> А как насчет первой части вопроса?


Сожалею, но помочь ничем не могу. Формуляр вероятно в "Патриоте", полагаю теоретически заглянуть в документ, возможность имеется.
По зав. номеру модификация не определяется?

----------


## FLOGGER

Поясню. С виду это обычный "П". Но от обычного его отличает наличие дополн. пилона под К-13. Я не знаю, каким образом появился этот пилон на МИГ-19П. Если они ("П") дорабатывались под него по бюллетеню, то модиф. "П" по идее не должна бы измениться, а, если они в таком виде выходили с завода-изготовителя, то возможно, что это какая-то другая модификация. Вот это мне и хочется узнать. Зав. номер, думаю, вряд ли даст ответ на мой вопрос, но на всякий случай не помешал бы.

----------


## Avia M

> Поясню. С виду это обычный "П". Но от обычного его отличает наличие дополн. пилона под К-13. Я не знаю, каким образом появился этот пилон на МИГ-19П. Если они ("П") дорабатывались под него по бюллетеню, то модиф. "П" по идее не должна бы измениться, а, если они в таком виде выходили с завода-изготовителя, то возможно, что это какая-то другая модификация. Вот это мне и хочется узнать. Зав. номер, думаю, вряд ли даст ответ на мой вопрос, но на всякий случай не помешал бы.


Посеяли зерно сомнения! 
Машина из музея Саваслейки. Утверждается что там присутствовали "С" и "ПМЛ". Фото №1,2 - фюзеляж искомой машины №04 (пр. борт 03)
Фото №3 19С. На приводимом мной ранее фото крыла краской надпись - Т.62 204-50.
Вероятно крыло не родное?...

----------


## Avia M

Дополнение.
НЕПРИЗНАННЫЙ В СВОЕМ ОТЕЧЕСТВЕ / Авиация и время 1995 05 
На данном фото кронштейн виден.
Получается что если и меняли крыло, то до установки в музей Саваслейки.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот теперь я думаю, что крыло, скорее всего, родное. Потому что такие "П" с пилоном под К-13, они действительно были в строю. Меня только интересует как правильно он называется? ПМЛ? Получается, что, если в Савастлейке он числился как ПМЛ, то, может, так оно и есть? Не знаю. А вот фото №3  мне интересно. У меня оно тоже есть, НО! Это единственный советский самолет, чье фото у меня есть, МИГ-19С с пилоном под К-13. Больше фото (других самолетов) с этим пилоном я не встречал. Т. е., я так и не знаю, были ли такие самолеты (МИГ-19С с К-13) в наших ВВС? На экспорт мы их поставляли. Еще в советские времена были фото таких самолетов в ГДР. Позже выяснилось, что и в другие страны мы их поставляли. А вот с нашими ОЗ я что-то фото не встречал, только этот. Может и были, не знаю, не видел. Интересно было бы прояснить этот вопрос.

----------


## Avia M

Разве там пилон под К-13? Вот 19С...
Попутно вопрос, что за наплыв в основании киля? (Фото №3)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Разве там пилон под К-13?


Конечно, просто я за...говорился: К-13, К-13... Он больше похож на АПУ для РС-2УС. Но фото такого самолета с подвеской я что-то не припомню.



> Попутно вопрос, что за наплыв в основании киля? (Фото №3)


Вот! Сам бы хотел знать. Хотел упомянуть о нем еще в предыдущем посте, да вылетело из головы. Появляется этот "пупырь" не на всех самолетах, но фото строевых с ним есть. По-моему, это связано с установкой какого-то оборудования. Вроде, где-то читал, что была такая штука "Горизонт" (кажется). Где читал - не помню. Вот не с ним ли связан этот "пупырь"?

----------


## Avia M

> Вот! Сам бы хотел знать. Хотел упомянуть о нем еще в предыдущем посте, да вылетело из головы. Появляется этот "пупырь" не на всех самолетах, но фото строевых с ним есть. По-моему, это связано с установкой какого-то оборудования. Вроде, где-то читал, что была такая штука "Горизонт" (кажется). Где читал - не помню. Вот не с ним ли связан этот "пупырь"?



Возможно...

https://military.wikireading.ru/25546

----------


## FLOGGER

*Avia M*, спасибо большое за ссылку! Раньше не встречал, интересно.

----------


## Avia M

Интересно, пушка в фюзеляже демонтирована?

----------


## CRC

это МИГ-19 CВ

----------


## FLOGGER

> это МИГ-19 CВ


Совершенно верно. У него демонтирована пушка и часть оборудования. Двигатели РД-9БФ. За счет 
этого у него увеличилась макс. скорость до 1572 км\час и потолок до 18500м.

----------


## Avia M

> Совершенно верно. У него демонтирована пушка


"Интернеты" упорно сообщают о трех пушках... :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> и часть оборудования..


Не слишком у него и богатое оборудование! Валера что сняли?

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, где-то был у меня перечень снятого, но вчера, когда писал этот пост, не смог найти. Перечень не помню, по весу - вроде что-то около 200 кг. Поищу еще, но не могу вспомнить, где это было... По поводу трех пушек - ну что я могу сказать? Снята была носовая. На Ходынке, если помните, стоял МИГ-19СВ. Не было там носовой пушки тоже, как и на приведенном снимке.

----------


## CRC

Радиовысотомер сняли.

----------


## RA3DCS

И вот почему мне так нравятся старые технические описания. Есть все. Не то, что более поздние!

Для дальнейшего повышения высотности самолетов МиГ-19СВ эксплуатирующие части в зависимости от профиля полетов могут производить дополнительное облегчение самолета за счет снятия следующего оборудования:
1)Станция «Сирена»;
2)Радиодальномера:
3)Прицела АСП-5Н (взамен устанавливается прицел ПКИ-1):
4)Преобразователя ПО-500:
5)Ракетницы ЭКСР-46;
6)Аварийного приемника динамического давления ТП-156:
7)Посадочной фары;
8)Рулежной фары;
9)Блока управления РС ПУ-2;
10)Счетчика патронов;
11)Ламп внешней сигнализации шасси;
12)Противопожарного баллона;
13)Противообледенительной системы;
14)Двух кислородных баллонов ( под полом кабины);
15)Аварийного баллона закрылков;
16)Двухлитрового баллона сжатого воздуха;
17)Системы ППК-1;
18)Брони заголовника и спинки сиденья;
19)Ламп АРУФОШ;
20)Указателя перегрузок АМ-10.
Баки № 3 и 4 не заполняются топливом. Суммарный вес снимаемого оборудования равен 472 кг. При этом взлетный вес самолета будет равен 6869 кг. Взлетная центровка 39,9 %.
Посадочная центровка 48,0 %, при этом остаток топлива в баке № 1 должен быть не менее 350 л. Боекомплект состоит из 100 шт. патронов – по 50 шт. на каждую крыльевую пушку.
Демонтаж оборудования при дополнительном облегчении самолета производить по бюллетеню № ГК19-316Д.

----------


## Avia M

> Хотел упомянуть о нем еще в предыдущем посте, да вылетело из головы. Появляется этот "пупырь" не на всех самолетах, но фото строевых с ним есть.


Машина с "пупырём"... :Smile:

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 65211043   ПМ   №21         1960   ЧССР   1043   5.SLP, 11.SLP, 4.SLP


Kbely.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 150414   С   Aero         1961   ЧССР   0414


Kbely.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 62210813   П   №21         1958   ЧССР   0813   5.SLP, 8.SLP, 1.SLP


Kbely.

----------


## AndyM

> МиГ-19П
> 
> Часть МиГ-19П, с ранних серий, указанные в ряде источников как польские имеет непонятное происхождение, официально они Польше не поставлялись


Польша всего 24 МиГ-19П:

62210721	П	№21			1957	Польша	721	62.PLM, 39.PLM, 28.PLM
62210723	П	№21			1957	Польша	723	28.PLM
62210724	П	№21			1957	Польша	724	39.PLM, 28.PLM
62210726	П	№21			1957	Польша	726	39.PLM, 28.PLM
62210727	П	№21			1957	Польша	727	39.PLM потерян 03.08.66
62210728	П	№21			1957	Польша	728	39.PLM, 28.PLM, Колобжег бн 723
62210729	П	№21			1957	Польша	729	28.PLM
62210730	П	№21			1957	Польша	730	39.PLM, 28.PLM
62210732	П	№21			1957	Польша	732	
62210734	П	№21			1957	Польша	734	28.PLM
>> потерян 17.06.70
62210736	П	№21			1957	Польша	736	28.PLM
62210739	П	№21			1957	Польша	739	WSP Modlin потерян 30.06.60
>> отремонтированный.  потерян 29.09.72
62211007	П	№21			1958	Польша	1007	
>> потерян 11.02.70
62211008	П	№21			1958	Польша	1008	28.PLM
62211011	П	№21			1958	Польша	1011	28.PLM
62211012	П	№21			1958	Польша	1012	39.PLM потерян 16.06.67
62211015	П	№21			1958	Польша	1015	28.PLM
>> потерян 22.01.71
62211017	П	№21			1958	Польша	1017	28.PLM
62211018	П	№21			1958	Польша	1018	
62211021	П	№21			1958	Польша	1021	28.PLM		
62211023	П	№21			1958	Польша	1023	39.PLM
>> потерян 27.03.73
62211024	П	№21			1958	Польша	1024	39.PLM, 28.PLM
62211025	П	№21			1958	Польша	1025	39.PLM
62211029	П	№21			1958	Польша	1029	
>> потерян 10.03.62

неправильно:
62210413	П	№21				Польша	413	
62210418	П	№21				Польша	418	
62210432	П	№21				Польша	432	
62210435	П	№21				Польша	435	
62210502	П	№21				Польша	502	
62210509	П	№21				Польша	509	
62210510	П	№21				Польша	510	
62210512	П	№21				Польша	512	
62210519	П	№21				Польша	519	
62210611	П	№21	06	11	1957	Польша	611	
62210619	П	№21			1957	Польша	619	
62210625	П	№21			1957	Польша	625	
62210631	П	№21			1957	Польша	631	
62210711	П	№21	07	11	1957	Польша	711	
65211016	П	№21			1958	Польша	1016

----------


## VULCANO

Приветствую! такой вот аппарат отгрузили, видимо сняли с какого-то памятника, по модификации похоже миг-19св, поправте если не прав

----------


## Avia M

> Приветствую! такой вот аппарат отгрузили, видимо сняли с какого-то памятника, по модификации похоже миг-19св, поправте если не прав


Не эта машина?https://russianplanes.net/id32100

----------


## VULCANO

Да она и есть, с модификацией благодаря данному форуму видимо не ошибся))

----------


## Алексей Коваль

07-82 имеет ли отношение к серийнику?

----------


## VULCANO

Думаю да, в нескольких местах этот номер продублирован, там рядом щильдик есть, корродирован правда, попробую  внимательней посмотреть и сфотографировать

----------


## CRC

[QUOTE=AndyM;156516]Польша всего 24 МиГ-19П:


62210724	П	№21			1957	Польша	724	39.PLM, 28.PLM

62210730	П	№21			1957	Польша	730	39.PLM, 28.PLM


/QUOTE]

Серийный номер на руле и фюзеляже 
723---N620723
724---N620724
730---N620730

----------


## lindr

> 07-82 имеет ли отношение к серийнику?


Вряд ли, не встречал более 50 машин в серии.

----------


## lindr

> Серийный номер на руле и фюзеляже 
> 723---N620723
> 724---N620724
> 730---N620730


Сокращенная запись, "21" пропущено.

----------


## sovietjet

A есть ли официальный список МиГ-19С доставлены в Болгария?

----------


## VULCANO

Сегодня держал в руках обтекатели его пушек, с внутренней стороны нанесён от руки кистью то-же серийный номер

----------


## lindr

Посмотрел внимательно у МиГ-19С часть серий были длинные, серия 07 была по 99 или 100.

----------


## CRC

Согласно планам, Польша должна была купить более 144 самолетов Mig-19

----------


## CRC

Mig-19PM  1102 Vyskov

----------


## sovietjet

Просить о помощи найти заводского номера. Я прочитал всю тему, нашел некоторые инструкции. Но на этих самолетах убрано шасси. Как я могу з/н найти? Предположим, у меня есть лестница  :Cool: .

----------


## Fencer

> Просить о помощи найти заводского номера. Я прочитал всю тему, нашел некоторые инструкции. Но на этих самолетах убрано шасси. Как я могу з/н найти? Предположим, у меня есть лестница .


Только внутри фюзеляжа можно посмотреть http://www.oldwings.nl/st/cn_explanation_location.pdf

----------


## sovietjet

> Только внутри фюзеляжа можно посмотреть http://www.oldwings.nl/st/cn_explanation_location.pdf


Куда точно внутри? ПДФ не показывает...

----------


## Fencer

> ПДФ не показывает...


Да - там об МиГ-19 не написано...

----------


## Avia M

> Куда точно внутри?


Полагаю, без демонтажа деталей не обойтись...

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...746345-19.jpg/

----------


## Avia M

> Он же после сборки и перекраски - ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Перекраска в условиях АРЗ, качество со временем...

----------


## Avia M

> Попутно вопрос, что за наплыв в основании киля?


Выглядит так...

----------


## Avia M

Саваслейка. Музей. 

Передан в музей парка "Патриот".

----------


## nikitayak

Вот еще один с такими же необычными пилонами

----------


## FLOGGER

А что  в них необычного? Давно известный вариант.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-19ПМ №02 на учебном аэродроме в Рижском КИИ ГА, 70-е годы.

----------


## Avia M

> МиГ-19П №02


В 1975 г. доклад о успешной "разборке" машины?

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-19П №02 на учебном аэродроме в Рижском КИИ ГА, 70-е годы.


А это не "ПМ"? У "П", по идее, должны быть пушки, а у этого их нет.

----------


## Migarius

> МиГ-19ПМ №02 на учебном аэродроме в Рижском КИИ ГА, 70-е годы.


Если внимательно присмотреться, то можно классифицировать эту машину как МиГ-19ПУ. Пушки вероятней всего сняли перед передачей самолёта в институт.
Это фотографии уже третьего МиГ-19ПУ из четырёх построенных на заводе № 21. Ещё один установлен в качестве памятника, борт № 23. Третий, тоже № 02, с восемью звёздочками на правом борту - похоже попал в пионерлагерь.

----------


## Migarius

Может этот МиГ-19ПУ был всё-таки не в Рижском КИИ ГА, а в Рижском ВВАИУ им. Я.Алксниса?

https://rvvaiu.ru/home/photoalbum/1243
Либо там была четвёртая машина.

----------


## Migarius

Борт № 23 был когда-то установлен в качестве памятника в Егорьевском АТУ ГА

----------


## Migarius

> Борт № 23 был когда-то установлен в качестве памятника в Егорьевском АТУ ГА
> Вложение 98079Вложение 98080Вложение 98081


До установки в качестве памятника егорьевский МиГ-19ПУ был с бортовым № 03

----------


## FLOGGER

> Может этот МиГ-19ПУ был всё-таки не в Рижском КИИ ГА, а в Рижском ВВАИУ им. Я.Алксниса?


Скорее всего да, потому что в ангаре висит фотография самого Алксниса.
А какой же ускоритель и как собирались подвешивать на него? Эх, были бы фото снизу... Интересно было бы посмотреть.
Насчет пушек не знаю, уж больно гладко там все заделано. Обычно просто пушку вытаскивали, а обтекатель оставался.

----------


## ДА-200

Два контракиля это характерно для 19ПУ, да?

----------


## FLOGGER

В каком смысле условная и причем здесь МИГ-19?

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос такой появился. может, кто знает, в чем дело? Вот два фото одного и того же места на МИГ-19-х. На одном самолете есть некий обтекатель, это МИГ-19С, (с обеих сторон) с 4 отверстиями снизу, а на другом его нет, это МИГ-19ПМ. Эта штука есть на всех МИГ-19 КРОМЕ ПМ. На простом есть, на "С" есть, на "П" есть, а на "ПМ" нет. Кто знает, что там стояло и почему исчезло? Кто-то может ответить?

----------


## falanga

> Вопрос такой появился. может, кто знает, в чем дело? Вот два фото одного и того же места на МИГ-19-х. На одном самолете есть некий обтекатель, это МИГ-19С, (с обеих сторон) с 4 отверстиями снизу, а на другом его нет, это МИГ-19ПМ. Эта штука есть на всех МИГ-19 КРОМЕ ПМ. На простом есть, на "С" есть, на "П" есть, а на "ПМ" нет. Кто знает, что там стояло и почему исчезло? Кто-то может ответить?


Звеньесборники там.

----------


## FLOGGER

*falanga* , спасибо большущее! Не знал. А откуда знаете, есть техописание?
P.S.Очень вовремя подсказали.

----------


## falanga

> *falanga* , спасибо большущее! Не знал. А откуда знаете, есть техописание?
> P.S.Очень вовремя подсказали.


ТО, неполное, по интересующему вопросу вот такие сканы...

----------


## FLOGGER

*falanga* , огромное спасибо за эти странички!
P.S. Это на простой МИГ-19 описание?

----------


## falanga

> *falanga* , огромное спасибо за эти странички!
> P.S. Это на простой МИГ-19 описание?


1 стр. - ТО МиГ-19С/СВ
2 и 3 стр. - ТО МиГ-19

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, спасибо.

----------


## ДА-200



----------


## ДА-200



----------


## ДА-200



----------


## ДА-200



----------


## FLOGGER

*ДА-200* 
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hello,

Did the Soviet Navy operated MiG-19P and/or MiG-19PM aircraft in the past?


Rgd,
Jeroen

----------


## lindr

> В формуляре 689-го полка сказано, что МиГ-19 прибыли в полк 1 сентября 1956 года. К 15 сентября их собрали, а затем начали облетывать. Можно догадаться, что машины поставлялись в разобранном виде. В чем они транспортировались? Была ли поставка в разобранном виде нормой? Что-то ничего не удается найти.



На большие расстояния и за границу поставляли в яшиках и контейнерах. Жд и морем. Своим ходом перегоняли если недалеко. Были исключения: в КНР образцы для 19П и 19ПМ серии гнали своим ходом.

----------


## RA3DCS

А был ли Изумруд-5 РП-5?
“Миг” полет сквозь время стр. 272
В 1954 годуНИИ-17 существенно улучшил свой локатор. обновлённая БРЛС, получила название Изумруд-5.
....... Испытания проходили на МиГ-17ПФ № 58210634.....
..... он был запущен в серийное производство и устанавливался на истребителях-перехватчиках МиГ-17ПФ, выпускаемых заводом 31 с декабря 1955 года......

Однако дальше нигде мы не встречаем такого обозначения. Только Изумруд-2, РП-1У, РП-2У.
Нет упоминаний про эту станцию и в статье Е. Арсеньева “Драгоценные камни” российской радиолокации.
Нет ли тут ошибки?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А был ли Изумруд-5 РП-5?
> .......


Судя по дополнению к инструкции 1958 года РП-5 на МиГ-19П был!

----------


## Avia M

"Эпопея" завершена.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> "Эпопея" завершена.


Медынь?..........

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за сохранение аппарата и приведение его в более-менее божеский вид, но есть вопрос. Я что-то не пойму: они что, в серый цвет его покрасили? Неужели сейчас нельзя восстановить ту технологию покраски 50-х годов и красить нормально? Что там такого хитрого и сложного? Лак и алюм. пудра... Но в любом случае спасибо за самолет! А еще снимки его есть: что ДО, что ПОСЛЕ? И з\н имеется? Просто ради интереса.

----------


## Avia M

> Медынь?..........


Нет. Аэроклуб ВВС.

----------


## Avia M

> А еще снимки его есть: что ДО, что ПОСЛЕ? И з\н имеется? Просто ради интереса.


Заводской номер публиковал ранее. Многострадальная машина из музея в Саваслейке. 

По поводу качества покрытия, имеется множество аргументов различных. Разговаривая с хозяевами, становится понятно, почему желания и возможности не совпадают...

----------


## AndyK

> Я что-то не пойму: они что, в серый цвет его покрасили? Неужели сейчас нельзя восстановить ту технологию покраски 50-х годов и красить нормально? Что там такого хитрого и сложного? Лак и алюм. пудра...


Не красили с-ты  по "технологии покраски 50-ых ... *лак и алюм. пудра*", ну скольком можно одно и то же повторять! Только детали из определенных сплавов (по грунту). БОльшей частью же на планере обшивка из *анодированного плакированного дюралюминия*, которая защищалась *бесцветным лаком*! 
PS. А на фото музейный экземпляр покрашен "серебрянкой", видно невооруженным глазом.

----------


## falanga

Жаль самолёт. В Саваслейке, не смотря на "ранения" имел реальный внешний вид и музейную ценность. А сейчас, к старым "ранениям" добавили новые, да ещё и  пушки просрали. Насчёт покраски и говорить нечего. Короче, детям будет где полазить.

----------


## Avia M

> к старым "ранениям" добавили новые


Готовили к перевозке местные товарищи и добавили "увечий" немалых...

----------


## Антоха

Подскажите 208 серия это П или ПМ? И возможно ли понять номер самолёта по этому шильдику?

----------


## ДА-200

В 1957, на 21-ом заводе сделаны 212 МиГ-19П и 5 МиГ-19ПМ. Скорее всего, это 19П. 
Думаю, что идентификация самолета по шилдике невозможна. Ищите заводской номер на внутреной поверхности эксплуатационных люков и по элементов подачи патронной ленте к пушек.

----------


## Fishbed21

Коллеги, сможет кто-нибудь поделиться описанием конструкции фонаря МиГ-19? В сети по нему толком ничего не удалось найти...

----------


## FLOGGER

Смотря что Вы имеете в виду под "описанием конструкции". Если рисунок из ТО, то вот:

Если текст с описанием устройства фонаря, то это другой разговор. Если чертежи фонаря "от производителя",то их нет.

----------


## Fishbed21

> Смотря что Вы имеете в виду под "описанием конструкции". Если рисунок из ТО, то вот:
> 
> Если текст с описанием устройства фонаря, то это другой разговор. Если чертежи фонаря "от производителя",то их нет.


Спасибо большое за схему, это именно то, что нужно!
А схема устройства замков фонаря в ТО есть?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спасибо большое за схему, это именно то, что нужно!
> А схема устройства замков фонаря в ТО есть?


Есть конечно!

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-19П - заводской номер 62211129 состоял на вооружении 968-го Краснознаменного Севастопольского ордена Суворова III степени истребительного авиаполка, дислоцировавшегося в поселке Россь Волковысского района Гродненской области. В конце 70-х годов был установлен на постаменте на пилоне на территории части. Первоначально имел бортовой номер 01 красного цвета и корпус естественного цвета металла. После 2005 года бортовой номер 50 красного цвета и корпус двухцветной зелёно-коричневой камуфляжной окраски. 26 октября 2013 года снят с постамента в Росси и доставлен в Боровую.
После завершения реставрационных работ 28 мая 2014 года МиГ-19П установлен в экспозиции вместо ранее находившегося в музее МиГ-19С. Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 2.

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-19С - заводской № 3793774, бортовой номер изначально "01" синего цвета, затем без бортового обозначения, с августа 2016 года "01" красного цвета. Установлен 7 июня 2016 года на постаменте на левом берегу озера, образованного рекой Туровка, в районе улицы Озёрная. Перед постаментом установлена табличка с текстом:
«МиГ-19С ФРОНТОВОЙ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ-ПЕРЕХВАТЧИК
Первый серийный сверхзвуковой истребитель. Спроектирован в ОКБ А.И. Микояна в начале 50-х годов ХХ века. Серийно выпускался в СССР с 1955 по 1958 год.
 Экипаж – 1 пилот. Максимальная скорость – 1450 км/ч. С 1960 по 1976 год состоял на вооружении 979 истребительного авиационного Волковысского Краснознаменного ордена Суворова полка, который базировался в Щучине в 1960-1989 годах.»
Ранее МиГ-19С находился на противоположном берегу озера перед Домом офицеров. Самолет был установлен на постаменте, на пилоне, направленном вверх и являлся памятником лётчикам 95-й истребительной авиационной дивизии (в/ч 10262), базировавшейся здесь в 1949 – 1988 годах. Первоначально на переднем торце постамента имелась металлическая табличка с текстом "Слава советским летчикам!", впоследствии утраченная. Идея установить в Щучине самолет–памятник принадлежит командовавшему в 1966 — 1970 годах 95–й истребительной авиадивизией полковнику Игорю Трофимову, а реализовать ее удалось позже, когда дивизией командовал полковник Иван Грицина. Но о Трофимове не забыли и в 1972 году установили на постамент МиГ–19С с бортовым номером 01, состоявший на вооружении 979-го Волковысского истребительного авиационного полка, на котором летал Трофимов.
4 августа 2015 года МиГ-19С был демонтирован с постамента и передан для хранения на склад Щучинского РУП ЖКХ, а постамент разрушен. Самолет убрали накануне события республиканского масштаба - Дня белорусской письменности. Центральным объектом праздника и главной достопримечательностью города стал дворец князей Друцких-Любецких. Рядом с ним и находился самолет, который заметно контрастировал с постройкой конца 19 века.
После анализа возможных вариантов нового размещения самолета были выбраны два наиболее вероятные места: на южном берегу водоема за мостом или около спорткомплекса по улице Авиаторов (там, где раньше находился МиГ-25ПУ). По результатам проведенного голосования поддержку получил первый вариант, и 7 июня 2016 года символ города авиаторов был установлен на новом месте. Открытие памятника состоялось 6 августа 2016 года. Белорусский авиадневник - Гродненская область

----------


## ДА-200

Заводской номер МиГ-19С выглядит странно..

----------


## Fencer

> Заводской номер МиГ-19С выглядит странно..


Это про заводской № 3793774?

----------


## ДА-200

> Это про заводской № 3793774?


Да, МиГ-19С делали в 21-ом и 153-ом заводе. Номер должен быть хх153хх или 6121хххх. Обычно наносится только 4 знаков. 



№10 153 09

----------


## Fencer

> Да, МиГ-19С делали в 21-ом и 153-ом заводе. Номер должен быть хх153хх или 6121хххх. Обычно наносится только 4 знаков. 
> 
> 
> 
> №10 153 09


Понятно. Пробовал зарегистрироваться на этом сайте, но как-то там мудренно с регистрацией. Сайт очень интересный и хотелось бы там пообщаться.

----------


## lindr

Нашел такое фото в интернете.

Казалось бы обычный Иракский МиГ-19, ничего особенного. 

НО! Смотрим внимательно на бортовой номер - 1097. В Иракских ВВС ЛА ресгистрировались последовательно, начиная с 1931 года и это 1097-й ЛА по счету.

НО! Эти номера присваивались 1970-72 годах - то есть этот МИГ-19 поступил на Службу в начале 70-х.

Мы поставляли МиГ-19 в Ирак,  но много раньше еще до переворота 1963 года где значительная часть их была уничтожена, поставлены в 1961 году и бортовые номера у них были 5хх.

Откуда он? Лежал где-то 10 лет, потом был таки собран и зачислен в штат? Вряд-ли.

 Б\у СССР? Однозначно нет. МиГ-17 и 21 б/у в Ирак поставлялись в эти года и чуть раньше, Миг-19 - нет.

Выходит это Китайский F-6? Но я не слышал о поставках F-6 в Ирак. А вот пакистанские пилоты в войнах 1967 /73 годов участвовали и F-6 в 1970-72 годах получали.

Кто может уточнить/прокомментировать?

----------


## Transit

В начале 1970-х Ираку из соц.лагеря передали одну эскадрилью МиГ-19 (вроде Болгары). Правда они прослужили всего три года, но успели поучаствовать в подавлении Курдского сопротивления. Летчик одного из них л-т Сафа Шалаль был сбит 23.09.1974 огнем ЗА в ходе атаки парой цели (моста) у н.п. Барзева, 7 км вост. Равандуза. Катапультировался и попал в плен. Вскоре все МиГ-19 "поставили на прикол" по ресурсу двигателей. Действительно, самолеты этой 29-й аэ несли боровые номера 109Х (например, в музее ВВС в Багдаде стоит №1093).

----------


## sovietjet

> В начале 1970-х Ираку из соц.лагеря передали одну эскадрилью МиГ-19 (вроде Болгары). Правда они прослужили всего три года, но успели поучаствовать в подавлении Курдского сопротивления. Летчик одного из них л-т Сафа Шалаль был сбит 23.09.1974 огнем ЗА в ходе атаки парой цели (моста) у н.п. Барзева, 7 км вост. Равандуза. Катапультировался и попал в плен. Вскоре все МиГ-19 "поставили на прикол" по ресурсу двигателей. Действительно, самолеты этой 29-й аэ несли боровые номера 109Х (например, в музее ВВС в Багдаде стоит №1093).


Они не были из Болгарии...

----------


## lindr

> Они не были из Болгарии...


В оригинале воспоминаний - поставлены из Болгарии, это не означает однако, что они были взяты из ВВС Болгарии. В Болгарии могли быть только ремонт и доработки.

----------


## sovietjet

> В оригинале воспоминаний - поставлены из Болгарии, это не означает однако, что они были взяты из ВВС Болгарии. В Болгарии могли быть только ремонт и доработки.


С этим я могу согласиться. Ремонтный завод в Пловдиве отремонтировал много самолетов для арабских республик. Тем не менее, происход этих самолетов не болгарское.

----------


## lindr

> Действительно, самолеты этой 29-й аэ


Уточнил историю этой части. ИБА-шная До Начала 70-х вооружена Хантерами 59, так что замена логична: 30мм на 30мм, НУРСы на НуРСы.

В 1976 перевооружилась на МиГ-23БН (версия без СПС-141) с Бортовыми 14ХХ.

----------


## lindr

Что интересно, к 1965 году все МиГ-19С поставленные в конце 50-х из СССР Ираком были списаны или распроданны, в частности Афганистан в 1965 купил 18 штук. И по некоторым данным КНДР 15 штук 1964-65.

В 1973 6 и 29 эскадрилья воюют на Хантерах. Остатки машин сливают в 6-ю
А 29-я где то покупает МиГ-19С. Может ЧССР через Болгарию? Они в начале 70-х МиГ-19С активно списывали.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Я правильно понимаю, что эта машина первых серий?
МиГ-19, г. Санкт-Петербург, Московский район, Парк Авиаторов, установлен в 1968 г.

----------


## lindr

Машину брали из Пушкина 27 ГвИАП,

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я правильно понимаю, что эта машина первых серий?


Да, это простой МИГ-19, без букв. Т. н. "рулевой".

----------


## Саныч 62

Fencer,

 На фото МиГ-19?  :Confused:

----------


## Rutunda

> Я правильно понимаю, что эта машина первых серий?
> МиГ-19, г. Санкт-Петербург, Московский район, Парк Авиаторов, установлен в 1968 г.


День добрый! Есть ли фото этого самолета в хорошем качестве?

----------


## Fencer

> Есть ли фото этого самолета в хорошем качестве?


Есть такие.

----------


## Avia M

Подписано Саваслейка 1963. Интересно, там были такие стоянки?...

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-19П б/н 72 (заводской № 62210317) https://russianplanes.net/id309983#rem256377



> Перевезен из Ленобласти. 3 кабельная д1 с1. Территория МФЮА.

----------

